# Show me your PRO Treks!



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

I am a huge Gshock and Casio fan in general. I was at a family function yesterday and I noticed a relative wearing what looked like a Casio Pro Trek. I wanted to ask him about it and just never got a chance. It had a resin strap and the background on the face appeared green tinted and had large readable digits. Good looking watch. Got me interested in them. Pleas show em if you got em and tell me what you like about them.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my PRW-3500-1CR I get good atomic signal reception here in Michigan just about every night, that is with the watch on a night stand in my basement, no windows nearby. It's great that I can swap out the resin strap for 22mm Natos, with no adapters needed. I love it.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

This watch has been to hell and back with me.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> Here's my PRW-3500-1CR I get good atomic signal reception here in Michigan just about every night, that is with the watch on a night stand in my basement, no windows nearby. It's great that I can swap out the resin strap for 22mm Natos, with no adapters needed. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks really good. The Nato straps don't look out of place or dimensionally off as some I have seen put on other Casios. I really like the large digits. These aging eyes are starting to appreciate that. Thanks for the response. that is a sharp watch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's a shot of the light...you can still find this and a couple other variations of this model and of course the newer version is the prw-3510-xxx,im not sure of the last 3 digits but you can search the rest and probably find them, also the new ones are supposed to have a sharper lcd, although I've never had a issue with mine.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't really wear these two PRT-4000 all titanium case from 1998/99, since both are NOS so I treat them as collector's items.


















But I do have one more that I keep as spare. Condition is good (obviously not as mint as the other two) but it's working perfectly. I do wear it once in a while.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow!! is all I can say 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Made in Thailand. Many scars since 2009.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a bunch.. love them.. here a few..


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> Here's a shot of the light...you can still find this and a couple other variations of this model and of course the newer version is the prw-3510-xxx,im not sure of the last 3 digits but you can search the rest and probably find them, also the new ones are supposed to have a sharper lcd, although I've never had a issue with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has a nice backlight. Very legible.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ray77 said:


> View attachment 14022617
> 
> Made in Thailand. Many scars since 2009.


Holding up well though!!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

This is my PRW-6600. Light, legible and the field watch style with all-Arabic numerals just speaks to me. It has quick release spring bars, shipped with silicon and textile straps.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

PRW-3500T


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

In no particular order and there's a good few more :-d

PRG-240


PRG-110Y


PRG-130GB


PRG-40T


PRG-80L


PRG-80L


PRG-80YT on Extreme diving strap


PRG-80L catching some rays :-d


PRG-110, PRG-80L & PRG-40T


PRW-5000T








Manalsu PRX-8000T, nicely sync'd with a few friends








Honorary member, be rude not to include :-!








and why not 








All have served well over the years, one of the PRG-80L's compass failed another the strap broke, PRG-130GB went to a friend in need, although the PRG-130Y-1 b-) & PRG-130GC-3 remain. Kind of wish I'd waited on the Manalsu PRX-8000GT-7JF as it's just that bit nicer and a more polished design (pardon the pun) than my base 8000T, although it does have a more functional stance. 8000GT-7JF neon illuminator is also highly impressive, similar to the GWG-100








Manalsu PRX-8000GT-7JF with Edifice ECB800 (in store)








Still have around thirteen ProTrek's, and remain to like the PRW-3510FC, although rather superseded by the GPS Ranger. Just in case, allow me to introduce the PRG-130Y-1 b-) Don't have mine with me right now or a picture at hand, equally one of ProTrek's b-)b-)b-) digitals ever produced and a decent feature set.








Q-6


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Gone through quite a few of these over the years. Here are some I currently own. I particularly like the design of the older models. Casio was at the top of their game in terms of design in the mid-90s.

*PRT-30* (1996)
Love the dual LCD setup and the large 3-digit day display.










*PRT-610 *(1998)
The case on this one unclips from the titanium bracelet from both top links and can clip onto a hook that you can latch onto your jacket or belt. Supposedly used by climbers.










*PRX-7000T-7JF "Manaslu"* (2012)
Casio's fully analog A-B-C watch. Four independent motors powering four different hands, each with multiple functions. Just a marvel of engineering, if not the most practical application.










*PRX-8000GT-7JF* "Manaslu" (2018)
Like all Manaslus, titanium and resin construction, sapphire crystal, titanium carbide protective coating, and this one is notable for its polished titanium bezel. Beauty and the beast.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*PAW-2000-1*

















*PRW-S6000Y-1*


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

how green are we talking?


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice collection


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> *PAW-2000-1*
> 
> View attachment 14023383
> 
> ...


These are really growing on me. I can see one in my future.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> how green are we talking?


Not that green. It was more of the light green and grey background. Looking on Amazon I am not real sure that it might have been a Casio sensor watch and not necessarily a Pro Trek but cool all the same.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have owned many of the more recent models of Protreks - from over the last 7-10 years or so. Right now I have these 4 which I'm pretty happy with. All of them are very functional, cool, and fun to wear.

First is the PRX-8000T-7AJF. This Manaslu is really a favorite of mine. It's got just about the most legible main dial it could possibly have. The lume rivals that of my Seiko divers, which is to say it's outstanding. It is a large watch, but the relatively thin height of the case makes it very manageable. I also like the diver's type flip-lock "lock" on the clasp.

















Next is the PRW-3100FC-1JF with composite bracelet, sapphire crystal, and STN display. It also has a very light greenish tint to the dial that I think is pretty cool! I appreciate the all-digital functionality. Plus it's very light on the wrist and very comfortable.









Then there's the PRW-2500R-1. I like the multitude of things shown on the main display....including moon phase and baro graph. Plus a quick button press also shows you the tide graph. And the deal I got on this one was too good to pass up! ;-)









Finally there's the PAG-240B-2. (Pathfinder) This is BNIB! I've never worn it yet! But I like the strap and the cool colors on it. It has a light-blue baro window, and yellow accents on the bezel and dial. The strap is unlike any on my other Gs or Protreks.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> I have owned many of the more recent models of Protreks - from over the last 7-10 years or so. Right now I have these 4 which I'm pretty happy with. All of them are very functional, cool, and fun to wear.
> 
> Those are all very cool. I definitely think I am gonna dd one to my collection soon.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder if what the OP saw was a PAW-1500 which has some green on the case and a green tinted lcd. It's a great module but I sold mine off because I do not like tinted lcd's.








I've had a few but am down to the PRG-270 for now.


----------



## bisoro (Jan 9, 2012)

PRW-3510Y










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Rocat said:


> I wonder if what the OP saw was a PAW-1500 which has some green on the case and a green tinted lcd. It's a great module but I sold mine off because I do not like tinted lcd's.
> View attachment 14027027
> 
> 
> ...


the one I saw was very similar to the last one in your post. I like it a lot.


----------



## bisoro (Jan 9, 2012)

Wanderer16 said:


> the one I saw was very similar to the last one in your post. I like it a lot.


maybe a PRW-3100?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocat said:


> I wonder if what the OP saw was a PAW-1500 which has some green on the case and a green tinted lcd. It's a great module but I sold mine off because I do not like tinted lcd's.
> View attachment 14027027
> 
> 
> ...


wish i knew you were getting rid of the prg80s, wouldve prob nabbed both of them! |>


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are a couple more pics of my PAW-2000-1, back on a Barton NATO. I've been wearing it a lot this week.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my PAW-2000-1, back on a Barton NATO. I've been wearing it a lot this week.
> 
> View attachment 14040423
> 
> ...


That Bond Nato matches it perfectly!!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pro Travel*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pro Mountaineering*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pro All of the Above*


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

PRW-3500-1:

















PRG-100:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

PRW-3500T


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

harald-hans said:


>


@harald-hans what model is the last one with he green writing on the bezel and band, it is sooo cool!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

It is the PRW-S3500


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you @harald-hans


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> PRG-100:
> 
> View attachment 14040729


Absolutely love the old school PRG100


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocat said:


> Absolutely love the old school PRG100


And the barometer display is better than my PRW-3500. ;-)


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I wear it mostly as dresswatch:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PRG-80T titanium










PRG-60T titanium










PRG-550-1A4










PRW-S2500MG

The PRW-2500 has solar charging and atomic time sync, triple sensor barometer, altimeter, thermometer, compass, barograph, tides, moon phase, perpetual calendar, multiple alarms, etc.

This one is the JDM version with Sapphire crystal and Carbon Fiber strap model PRW-S2500MG that comes with a Mini-Maglite flashlight.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> And the barometer display is better than my PRW-3500. ;-)


I tried, a few years back, to find one of those for sale. It was impossible. The only other member I knew that had one was Sedi from way back.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*PAW-2000T-7*


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocat said:


> I tried, a few years back, to find one of those for sale. It was impossible. The only other member I knew that had one was Sedi from way back.


Were not that common. There is a similar model with radio clock, the PRW-500.

Look here: https://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/pro-trek/product/?v=PRW-500-1VER


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Just my old school PAG 40. Still the best digital display I've ever seen for clarity and simplicity. Someday I still want to find a PAW 1500T as well...


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I appreciate all the great responses. I know I got to have one, I just can't decide which one. I am narrowing it down though. I want a digital, positive display with a resin band and I want it to have the moon phase feature. Is a Pathfinder a Pro Trek or is that yet another animal?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wanderer16 said:


> Man I appreciate all the great responses. I know I got to have one, I just can't decide which one. I am narrowing it down though. I want a digital, positive display with a resin band and I want it to have the moon phase feature. Is a Pathfinder a Pro Trek or is that yet another animal?


They are one and the same. In Europe and everywhere else but the US of A they were Pro Treks. The name, from what I understand, was trade marked by the Bicycle maker Trek back in the day. For example the older PRG-80 in Europe was the PAG-80 in the States. Same watch, different market. Kind of how Seiko will give a watch a different model number for a domestic watch but the same one outside of Japan will have a different model number.

Now, the watches all have the same PRG/PRW designations.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Rocat said:


> They are one and the same. In Europe and everywhere else but the US of A they were Pro Treks. The name, from what I understand, was trade marked by the Bicycle maker Trek back in the day. For example the older PRG-80 in Europe was the PAG-80 in the States. Same watch, different market. Kind of how Seiko will give a watch a different model number for a domestic watch but the same one outside of Japan will have a different model number.
> 
> Now, the watches all have the same PRG/PRW designations.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. While looking on Amazon I saw a couple of twin sensor watches that share looks with the Pro Trek but come it at much lower price. Look like good watches with a lot of features for the money they just lack other features and solar and MB6.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wanderer16 said:


> Man I appreciate all the great responses. I know I got to have one, I just can't decide which one. I am narrowing it down though. I want a digital, positive display with a resin band and I want it to have the moon phase feature. Is a Pathfinder a Pro Trek or is that yet another animal?


My U.S. release PAW-2000-1 is called a Pathfinder. The European PRW-2000-1 is called a Pro Trek. They seem to be the same watch. I think all of the current U.S. release models are called Pro Treks.


----------



## Retroglide (Feb 16, 2019)

AirWatch said:


> *Pro All of the Above*


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

PRW-3500 on a ToxicNATO Zulu strap at 14,000 feet in Colorado. Big numbers, ability to use 22 mm straps, as tough as any G-Shock I've owned.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

http://www.yeswatch.com/wrist-watch/equilibrium/index.html
You might want too check these out as they have the moon phase function and are very unique, there are videos on YouTube and at the homepage of their website,
I am in no way affiliated with them.
I have been thinking about adding one to my collection though.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> PRG-80T titanium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the mini maglite flashlight somewhere on that watch, or it's separate?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-25...8U/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=

This one is available and it has the moon phase.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Here is mine. Since I bought it last July I rarely take it off. Titanium is way more comfortable than resin for me.


----------



## SGIDurango (Jun 18, 2018)

Pro Trek PAG-240 Pathfinder









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Here is mine. Since I bought it last July I rarely take it off. Titanium is way more comfortable than resin for me.
> View attachment 14048481


@Ryanjeepguy what model is that? I like it.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Pathfinder PAW-1100T

I think I've had this one since around 2006.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> @Ryanjeepguy what model is that? I like it.


Paw 1300T


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Well if you look at the bottom of my notifications you will see I have pulled the trigger on a Pro Trek. Everybody that replied to the thread was a great help. I will now be anxiously awaiting it's arrival. When I get it I will post up pictures. Again thanks a lot to F17 for helping with my Casio addiction!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Iam also looking at a Pro Trek and if iam correct the PRW-2500-1ER is one of the most completed version (smartwacht excluded)? 

It has multiband, touch solar, moonphase, baro, temp, alti and so on.

Or do i have missed a model with al these feautures?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Adam020 said:


> Iam also looking at a Pro Trek and if iam correct the PRW-2500-1ER is one of the most completed version (smartwacht excluded)?
> 
> It has multiband, touch solar, moonphase, baro, temp, alti and so on.
> 
> Or do i have missed a model with al these feautures?


The discontinued PRW-1500 also has these features.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Adam020 said:


> Iam also looking at a Pro Trek and if iam correct the PRW-2500-1ER is one of the most completed version (smartwacht excluded)?
> 
> It has multiband, touch solar, moonphase, baro, temp, alti and so on.
> 
> Or do i have missed a model with al these feautures?


 You are correct and all my looking and research led me to that model. It should be here tomorrow!!! I found if for a pretty good deal I think on eBay .


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> The discontinued PRW-1500 also has these features.
> 
> View attachment 14054683


I believe that model is the one I originally saw someone wearing that prompted me to start this thread!!


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wanderer16 said:


> I believe that model is the one I originally saw someone wearing that prompted me to start this thread!!


Ah also a very Nice watch! Something to look for in the near future. Indeed on eBay they have a good price tag (the prw-2500).


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

We have touch down!








All set up for my neck of the woods. I like it a lot so far. I have noticed with wrist shots the watches always look bigger on the wrist than they look in reality. This is no exception. It's a large watch but wears no larger than my Rangeman 9400 in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lume shot. I like that you can set the light for 3 seconds like on the Rangeman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wanderer16 said:


> We have touch down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buy! Where did you buy this watch?


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lee_K said:


> PRW-3500 on a ToxicNATO Zulu strap at 14,000 feet in Colorado. Big numbers, ability to use 22 mm straps, as tough as any G-Shock I've owned.
> 
> View attachment 14046977


@Lee_K I love Colorado. I took my Rangeman 9400 to the top of Pikes Peak in 2017. Headed back there next week. Prolly gonna take this new Pro Trek!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

@Adam020 I bought it from the Casio store on eBay. I think its ok for me to say that. I hope so anyway.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wanderer16 said:


> All set up for my neck of the woods. I like it a lot so far. I have noticed with wrist shots the watches always look bigger on the wrist than they look in reality. This is no exception. It's a large watch but wears no larger than my Rangeman 9400 in my opinion.


Great looking dial, and I love the texture on the bezel. Congrats!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

My watch says:








Not a very good picture but my eyes says my watch is right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

Adam020 said:


> Iam also looking at a Pro Trek and if iam correct the PRW-2500-1ER is one of the most completed version (smartwacht excluded)?
> 
> It has multiband, touch solar, moonphase, baro, temp, alti and so on.
> 
> Or do i have missed a model with al these feautures?


If you're into digital Pro Treks of that era and don't need tide indicator and moon phase, you might want to look into PRW-2000. It has all the ABC functions of the PRW-2500, plus a 24h CDT (instead of just 1h on the PRW-2500), and a sunrise/sunset display. Plus, a cleaner looking display with larger digits, and a barometric pressure graph that shows the history with 12 digits (=24h measurement), instead of just 5 digits (=10h) on the PRW-2500. Hence, a more accurate weather trend. Because the PRW-2000 is as big as the PRW-2500, but about 4mm flatter, it slides better under sleeves, too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is one not seen too often, took awhile to find a near-mint one, a PRG-110C-9


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ralphee said:


> If you're into digital Pro Treks of that era and don't need tide indicator and moon phase, you might want to look into PRW-2000. It has all the ABC functions of the PRW-2500, plus a 24h CDT (instead of just 1h on the PRW-2500), and a sunrise/sunset display. Plus, a cleaner looking display with larger digits, and a barometric pressure graph that shows the history with 12 digits (=24h measurement), instead of just 5 digits (=10h) on the PRW-2500. Hence, a more accurate weather trend. Because the PRW-2000 is as big as the PRW-2500, but about 4mm flatter, it slides better under sleeves, too.
> 
> View attachment 14059325


Thanks Ralphee, I will check this out!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ralphee said:


> If you're into digital Pro Treks of that era and don't need tide indicator and moon phase, you might want to look into PRW-2000. It has all the ABC functions of the PRW-2500, plus a 24h CDT (instead of just 1h on the PRW-2500), and a sunrise/sunset display. Plus, a cleaner looking display with larger digits, and a barometric pressure graph that shows the history with 12 digits (=24h measurement), instead of just 5 digits (=10h) on the PRW-2500. Hence, a more accurate weather trend. Because the PRW-2000 is as big as the PRW-2500, but about 4mm flatter, it slides better under sleeves, too.
> 
> View attachment 14059325


I really like the display on that one. The sunrise/sunset feature is very nice to have too.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Here is one not seen too often, took awhile to find a near-mint one, a PRG-110C-9


That is a slick looking Pro Trek. I don't know why it took so long for me to take notice of the Pro Trek line. I really never gave them a thought til I actually seen one on someones wrist. They really wear differently than they appear in photos.


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pro Trek PRW-2500 is under way, just bought one for only (€100 including shipment):










Keep you updated when I receive it.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

@Adam020 congrats!! I am enjoying mine a lot so far. I let it charge in the window seal for the first part of the day to get it to a high charge. Been on my wrist ever since. It has predicted some bad weather and counted down til the cookies I was was making were fit for consumption so far. A good days work!!! Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

This one is listed on ebay if anyone is interested


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Squatcho said:


> This one is listed on ebay if anyone is interested
> 
> View attachment 14072775


I hope its cheap that looks horrible.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got this inbound, may arrive today


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Got this inbound, may arrive today
> 
> View attachment 14073179


Good looking Pro Trek. I like the color and the display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

my small collection!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Walk over, quick change then out for food...

View attachment 14076877


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally got the PRW-2500


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Adam020 said:


> Finally got the PRW-2500


Nice! Your gonna like that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My son


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's mine..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

fcasoli said:


> My son


Has that one got a metal bezel or is it just the band that's titanium?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Prw-3500 1cr









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

I really really appreciate all the great responses and photos posted in this thread. I have now had this great watch for a couple of weeks and have had some time to wear it, familiarize myself with its functions and just generally get an appreciation for it. Of the models I found available new online I think this one was the right one for me. I really like having the moon and tide complication. It has had me out in the yard at all times of the night looking at the moon Lol. So far my only complaint is that I set the alarm for this morning and it was not loud enough to wake me up. Now that may not be the case for anyone else or even me on another occasion but when I tested it this morning the volume of the alarm is low. Other than that I have found nothing else that I do not like. It's comfortable and I like the look and the module. I hate I have overlooked the ProTrek line for as long as I have. I feel I did so out of a false perception that watches priced at this point should be G's. However I think this one is pretty tough on it's own. The membership here has quite a few of these and very nice and interesting ones to boot. I recommend them as I would any Casio now having had a chance to get to know this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wanderer16 said:


> I really really appreciate all the great responses and photos posted in this thread. I have now had this great watch for a couple of weeks and have had some time to wear it, familiarize myself with its functions and just generally get an appreciation for it. Of the models I found available new online I think this one was the right one for me. I really like having the moon and tide complication. It has had me out in the yard at all times of the night looking at the moon Lol. So far my only complaint is that I set the alarm for this morning and it was not loud enough to wake me up. Now that may not be the case for anyone else or even me on another occasion but when I tested it this morning the volume of the alarm is low. Other than that I have found nothing else that I do not like. It's comfortable and I like the look and the module. I hate I have overlooked the ProTrek line for as long as I have. I feel I did so out of a false perception that watches priced at this point should be G's. However I think this one is pretty tough on it's own. The membership here has quite a few of these and very nice and interesting ones to boot. I recommend them as I would any Casio now having had a chance to get to know this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My PAW-2000-1 also has a very weak alarm sound.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

I took a ride out to the closet River this afternoon on the Zuki. I checked the inet for the local tide info.








Then I checked tide graph on my watch.








Then I eyeballed the water level on the pilings on the pier. For the time which is indicated in the picture on the ProTrek it appears to be accurate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Last of the Pathfinders









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

PRW-3100FC


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

Back to back PRW-3100 car shot haha









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

PRG-260


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

PRW-2000, 10 Years old


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

fcasoli said:


> PRW-2000, 10 Years old


I really like the display on a lot of these. Yours is a nice one. Big digits are welcome to these old eyes.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Wanderer16 said:


> I really like the display on a lot of these. Yours is a nice one. Big digits are welcome to these old eyes.


This old watch was in use by my old father, the PRW-6100Y is the replacement... Great legibility


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

I was looking for a PAW2000 they want crazy prices... i could get a PRW3510 with sapphire and CF band, they can keep them, I’m not buying.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

PRW-3100Y-3, with bracelet
PRW-3100Y-1
PRW-3000-1CR
PAW-2000T-7, with nylon strap
PRW-7000FC-1BJF
PRW-S3000-1JF, with metal bracelet


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14141651


Like Far out man!!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a sellers shot of the Pathfinder PAW-5000 that i just bought from a seller here.

This is an analog/digital ABC watch that has the compass, temp, baro,alti features that all the Protreks have. The compass mode is cool. The digital part shows direction(NW, NE etc) while the second hand of the analog part of the watch moves around with the direction of the watch. This allows a true compass(with a needle) look to the watch. It is also solar and atomic time.

This watch is a USA market watch called Pathfinder due to some patent issue with a USA company involving Protrek. It got resolved and this watch was rebranded Protrek PRW-5000.

I just bought this one last week from the seller and have not gotten around to taking pics of it yet.( I received it last Sat)

I have a second protrek coming so I will take a pic of both shortly


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> Here is a sellers shot of the Pathfinder PAW-5000 that i just bought from a seller here.
> 
> This is an analog/digital ABC watch that has the compass, temp, baro,alti features that all the Protreks have. The compass mode is cool. The digital part shows direction(NW, NE etc) while the second hand of the analog part of the watch moves around with the direction of the watch. This allows a true compass(with a needle) look to the watch. It is also solar and atomic time.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking watch. I have never seen that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

As promised here are my two Pathfinder/Protrek

The one on the wrist is the later Protrek PRW-5000 and the one in my hand is the older Pathfinder PAW-5000

Other then the colors of the dial and bezel, the only difference is that the Pathfinder one says Pathfinder at the 3 o'clock position and the Protrek says Protrek on the 3 o'clock position

Both have the same features

The Protrek (black bezel) is very banged up but i got it cheap. The Pathfinder is in great shape and unless you look at the strap, you would think it was new. The banged up Protrek will be the beater while the Pathfinder will be gently worn.

A nice feature on this watch is that you can swap the home time on the analog hands to a different city with the push and hold of a button. This makes it handy for traveling. It reminds me of the Citizen skyhawk in this function.

The other nice thing is the analog is controlled by the digital so in the event you have to manually set the watch, you don't have to set both. Once the digital home time is set then the analog hands will set.

I will warn you Original Poster, the band on these watches is the same as the one on your watch and they can be uncomfortable due to the stupid "feet" that center the watch to your wrist. I am going to be removing the band in favor of a 22mm nato strap


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Like Far out man!!!


@kubr1ck what is the vintage on that watch?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wanderer16 said:


> @kubr1ck what is the vintage on that watch?


It's a PRT-30 from 1996.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> It's a PRT-30 from 1996.


It is a cool looking watch.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Wanderer16 said:


> It is a cool looking watch.


Glad you like it man. These older models with the dual tinted displays are killer. I think Casio's most interesting designs came out of the mid-90s.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My old PRW-2000 with repainted letters


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I kinda want a G-Shock, but this Protrek has everything already.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

konax said:


> I kinda want a G-Shock, but this Protrek has everything already.


The ProTrek displays are very nice. I like your Black and orange one. I like my 2500 but I would prefer a flat bezel. I recently picked up this SGW-100 because I like the bezel and the display. It looks like some of the older ProTreks in the thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

My latest, a Pathfinder PAW-5000-1, which was manufactured in 2012 according to the batch code.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dupe - forum glitch.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> My latest, a Pathfinder PAW-5000-1, which was manufactured in 2012 according to the batch code.
> 
> View attachment 14175391
> 
> ...


Good Looking Protrek!!!! Looks good on the Nato


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Back on this one since yesterday when this photo was taken.

Interestingly I just realized based on the batch number on the back, this watch was actually manufactured on my birthday last year!!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Since it's nice and sunny today, I decided to take some more photos of my PAW-5000-1.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Since it's nice and sunny today, I decided to take some more photos of my PAW-5000-1.
> 
> View attachment 14176145


Beautiful piece, Gary. I'm a sucker for the orange accents and skeleton hands! Enjoy it man. :-!


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

I'm late to this thread but this is my new Protrek, the 600 safari version. I picked this one for the easy to see analog time with the digital functionality.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

It took a month to get the parts from PacParts, but I replaced the blue wings with black ones on my PRW-3100Y-1. At $2.50 for each wing, the shipping cost more that the parts.

Before and after:










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRW-6000SG-3 / PRW-6000SC-7 / PRW-7000-3./ PRW-60YGE-1AJR
PRW-2500R-1CR / PRG-300-1A9 / PRW-3500Y-4 / PRW-6600YB-3ER


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This triple-sensor was the Amazon Deal of the Day last Wednesday, have not had a chance to photograph mine yet:


----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 14195393
> 
> 
> PRW-6000SG-3 / PRW-6000SC-7 / PRW-7000-3./ PRW-60YGE-1AJR
> PRW-2500R-1CR / PRG-300-1A9 / PRW-3500Y-4 / PRW-6600YB-3ER


Awesome collection!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 14195393
> 
> 
> PRW-6000SG-3 / PRW-6000SC-7 / PRW-7000-3./ PRW-60YGE-1AJR
> PRW-2500R-1CR / PRG-300-1A9 / PRW-3500Y-4 / PRW-6600YB-3ER


Very nice! What color is the backlight on the prw-3500-4?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What color is the backlight on the prw-3500-4?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

White


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> As promised here are my two Pathfinder/Protrek
> 
> The one on the wrist is the later Protrek PRW-5000 and the one in my hand is the older Pathfinder PAW-5000
> 
> ...


WoooHoooo! PUSH AND HOLD TIME SWAP! Excellent, didn't know my 5000 had that. Thank you JouneyForce! Turns out my module 5497 PRG-900 has this feature too. And I thought I had read the manual ..... Cheers. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*PRX-8000GT-7JF* (July 2018 release)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Again my PRO Trek ^^

I changed the original strap (mountain camouflage) of the PRW-6000SC-7 by a black strap









The light of PRW-60YGE-1AJR









PRW-6600YB-3ER without and with light


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

PRW-3100 on a NATO.

Great wearing watch.








Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

This came in the mail yesterday. Almost got me killed when my wife found the box before I did  I couldn't resist. The price dropped $50 so I went for it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

PRG-600Y, SeaPathfinder SPF-40 & PRG-330:


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Always thought this color was not for me. But that looks great! What color would you use to describe the 12 o'clock pip and the Protrek logo?


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

DaveATX said:


> It took a month to get the parts from PacParts, but I replaced the blue wings with black ones on my PRW-3100Y-1. At $2.50 for each wing, the shipping cost more that the parts.
> 
> Before and after:
> 
> ...


Was thinking I would do exactly that if I picked up that color and sure enough you've already done it. Looks GREAT that way DaveATX!


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

batosai117 said:


> This came in the mail yesterday. Almost got me killed when my wife found the box before I did  I couldn't resist. The price dropped $50 so I went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Definitely worth killing for


----------



## malJohann (Nov 18, 2011)

Pro Trek PRW-3510FC-1 on the right, in my mind superceded by the Rangebeast on the left.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Protrek titanium


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Protrek titanium

View attachment 14270905


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Better late than never. My PRW-6600Y-1ER arrived yesterday.









Got him up to H today after some summer sun.









Backlight is better than I expected.









Legibility is excellent.









Very impressed with this watch.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

kenls said:


> Better late than never. My PRW-6600Y-1ER arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 14271009
> 
> ...


You and me both!!! That thing is awesome. Love the backlight! That is one sweet Protrek.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Wanderer16 said:


> You and me both!!! That thing is awesome. Love the backlight! That is one sweet Protrek.


Don't think this'll be far from my wrist for a long time. So light and comfortable. Exceptionally legible and MB6 too. |> (They've still got them in stock in Amazon UK at, what I think is, a very decent price. HERE


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Bass or Die, baby. Bass or Die.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Bass or Die, baby. Bass or Die.
> 
> View attachment 14272289
> 
> ...


Well I'm surprised to see the red accents @kubr1ck (not)
Great looking watch


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> Don't think this'll be far from my wrist for a long time. So light and comfortable. Exceptionally legible and MB6 too. |> (They've still got them in stock in Amazon UK at, what I think is, a very decent price. HERE


Great watch and a great price Ken, enjoy mate


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Never have seen that — looks great!


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

Super cool indeed. What model number is that?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Super cool indeed. What model number is that?
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


PRW-7000TN-8JR. It was a limited collab with Japanese bass fisherman Toshinari Namiki. Released in late 2017.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@kubr1ck 

Man Man Man, the ....the most beautiful of the beautiful,


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Wanderer16 said:


> Not that green. It was more of the light green and grey background. Looking on Amazon I am not real sure that it might have been a Casio sensor watch and not necessarily a Pro Trek but cool all the same.











I recently got these 2 NOS from a store that was closing out... they might be the most eye catching Casio Pro-Treck watches out there, I like them myself.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

kenls said:


> Better late than never. My PRW-6600Y-1ER arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 14271009
> 
> ...


Clearly, you are right on time my man, not late in the least! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Bass or Die, baby. Bass or Die.
> 
> View attachment 14272289
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

"Black Hole" circa 2010


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Had this just over a week now. Very happy...


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Can the group help me out here?

Which models of ProTrek/Pathfinders show moon and tide data? I'll give it a go ... :-s

1. PRW1500
2. PRW2500
3. PRW7000 (tide, no moon phase)
4.
5.

I have a couple of Marlin diver types and a W-S210H, shown, which has to be the deal of the century @ $29 on Ebay, but I'd like to have a ProTrek with this functionality. Thanks!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Question for the audience. "When you're taking zoom shots how do you keep the dust at bay?"


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

A virgin microfiber cloth, a watchmaker's blower, a can of compressed air (often sold/used to clean computer key boards or camera lenses).


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is my small collection, G-shock included.








The 3500 has a Nato band, badly installed, but works for me. Standard installation of the band makes the watch point away from my face when on the left arm, and since the 3500 has a difficult-to-see LCD panel (the 1300 is much clearer), I needed to modify the install procedure for it.

Note they are all next to a window getting fed.
My standard way of feeding these is, 1 day next to a window (sun shines for 2 hours early in the morning), 2 weeks of darkness upside down in that box (makes it pitch dark), repeat. 
The PRW 1300 there is about 15 years old I think, and still works perfect, battery level always in High.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

hmmm the system is double-posting apparently, when clicking on "Post Quick Reply", it posts, but then it goes back to the Edit post screen. Very odd.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've had my PRW-3500-1CR for 6 years, never had a issue with the screen or Nato straps..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

I have only one, PRW-3000. I was one watch guy at that time. So it picked up some wear. Strap was too long so I trimmed it to fit my small wrist. Now I only wear it occasionally


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*PRX-7000T-7JF* from 2012


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

kenls said:


> Better late than never. My PRW-6600Y-1ER arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 14271009
> 
> ...


This WUS place is dangerous! 
A big thank you to kenls ;-) 
Because of you I had to get one too...


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

London006 said:


> This WUS place is dangerous!
> A big thank you to kenls ;-)
> Because of you I had to get one too...
> 
> View attachment 14288009


Congrats!! That is one fine ProTrek.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

The 6600 is rock solid. I have 2 friends with each one of those already 2 years on, and believe you me, they had previously gone through (destroyed) a lot of watches.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

London006 said:


> This WUS place is dangerous!
> A big thank you to kenls ;-)
> Because of you I had to get one too...
> 
> View attachment 14288009


Don't blame me/happy to help. (_Delete as appropriate_). ;-)


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

*Size Comparo*

Love the model PRW-6600 (high contrast is my thing), I have a PRG-600Y, but thinking I may want to try the smaller sizes.

In the Protrek line, what are those? It's 45mm vs 52mm right?

In digital, I have a pair of PRW-3100's and i love that size.

But in Analog/Digital what are the 45mm choices?

The PRG-650Y and the PRW-60 I believe are that size, are there orthers?

Many thanks


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Size Comparo*



Hacknwind said:


> Love the model PRW-6600 (high contrast is my thing), I have a PRG-600Y, but thinking I may want to try the smaller sizes.
> 
> In the Protrek line, what are those? It's 45mm vs 52mm right?
> 
> ...


The information I see from Casio says the PRG-650 is 51.5mm wide. The PRW-60 and PRW-50 are 47.2mm wide.


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

Used since 2010


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wanderer:
I chose to go with the PRW270. Just wish it had been Atomic as well as solar tho.
But no matter I still possess my GWX56 King of G and my GW3000bb1. Both are
ultimo keepers.8 Casios all but 2 are G's.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JuNi said:


> Used since 2010


That one has earned its keep!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

AirWatch said:


>


Cool watch, cooler picture!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Manaslu.....


----------



## redfishingboat (Dec 28, 2018)

My PRW-3510 with an electric blue nato to match my bike.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Getting a little "precious" about this one. Wasn't sure how much protection the bezel would provide to the crystal, so added a tempered glass protector.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So far, so good.....1st weekend with the Manaslu......has survived a rain storm, and a romp with my werewolf....

My werewolf is an American Akita......she is a big girl, but still likes to wrestle with Dad......Akitas are "mouthy", and my Manaslu has been "mouthed several times, and survived!

Now, I obviously don't recommend this, and don't go out of my way to do it, but it's good to know that the case/bezel/glass can take a licking (pun intended!)....

Anyways, this is a bit of an auto killer, and I may have to thin the herd!


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

Think this is one of the sexiest watches out there, functional and durable too. Congrats Maddog


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

zigg said:


> Think this is one of the sexiest watches out there, functional and durable too. Congrats Maddog


Lusted after one for a while, but initial JDM prices where not great and could never decide between the green seconds hand or orange!.....

Then the GT bowed, prices dropped, and my fave Japanese store (Sakura) hand one...

EMS to Canada in 3 days! No duties/customs fees!

.......and yeah, it's a classy piece, with usable function!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

I have upgrade my Pro Trek family b-)
And I have to thank Slm643 that made me want to install the Nato and said that there is no need for an adapter with a 22mn. 






























Very cool style. I also wanted to try with a light brown leather but it is too thick.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

New Protrek arrives today!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Great purchase Wanderer hope it brings much pleasure


----------



## cbob1912 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

graphs with one point of deviation


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> graphs with one point of deviation
> 
> View attachment 14525185


Wow! Very consistent.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sorry double post.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Newly arrived.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> Newly arrived.
> View attachment 14535603


Sweet!! Is that a 6600?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Wow! Very consistent.


Yes it's nice to have the same data with different sensors \o/


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ Yessir. I love it as it's a very nice field design with easy to view day/date/month and time all in one view. Just ordered 24mm Barton tan strap from Ebay so gonna swap it out. This has standard lugs with quick release strap.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> ^^ Yessir. I love it as it's a very nice field design with easy to view day/date/month and time all in one view. Just ordered 24mm Barton tan strap from Ebay so gonna swap it out. This has standard lugs with quick release strap.


It is a looker in blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0311B50 (Dec 18, 2018)

malJohann said:


> Pro Trek PRW-3510FC-1 on the right, in my mind superceded by the Rangebeast on the left.


Considering aesthetics, many watches beat the Rangebeast.

In terms of function alone, the Rangebeast supersedes any watch out there. Any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Classic ProTrek:












Beautiful, Functional and simple PRG 80L


----------



## 0311B50 (Dec 18, 2018)

Got tired of breaking Timex watches and decided to try Casio. First Casio was a SGW-100 that started having issues with the compass after a few months. So, I bought this PRG-270.










Since then, I've bought three G-Shocks and the PRG has been relegated to beater duty because it's the cheapest watch I own. It's in great shape considering it has cut wood with a chainsaw, worked on my motorcycle, worked on demolition for a home remodel, mowed grass many times and any other dirty work that comes up. It has been perfect from day one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

ProTrek Deal! I posted over in affordable bargains, the Blue SS Bezel 47mm PRW-3100YB-1 is $149. Seller on Ebay to search for is "The Casio Store" i.e. 
thecasiostore. Everyone already knows about that ebay seller anyway, right? That would be the factory store.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 14576459


Been meaning to ask, where did you get your strap?


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

I'm very happy to add the Protrek PRW 60T to my collection. Perfect for an office setting and straight to the outdoors.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

batosai117 said:


> I'm very happy to add the Protrek PRW 60T to my collection. Perfect for an office setting and straight to the outdoors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PRW-60T is a perfect size case. Wears really well. Very nice titanium bracelet.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*PAW-2000T-7* from 2009. Large dual-layered LCD, thin profile. Made in Japan.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Great looking piece @kubr1ck, as usual a great example


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Manaslu 8000GT


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Manaslu 8000GT
> 
> View attachment 14636681


Very nice


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

Good to see some more Manaslu's! Really nice Maddog1970


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

I put my new Protrek PRW 60T to work yesterday making pork on the pit. It was a quick meal so propane it was vs my charcoal pit. Then this morning I found a dark room to test out the lume. One photo is the lume by itself, then the lume right after using a flashlight, and lastly the afterglow without the lume activated. I love how every little tick lights up. This model is awesome.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Paw 1300 Bought this on ebay last friday and got it tuesday. This one has the green band. Its in great shape and says it was made in 2007. Seller said it was not worn much.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Paw 1300 Bought this on ebay last friday and got it tuesday. This one has the green band. Its in great shape and says it was made in 2007. Seller said it was not worn much.
> View attachment 14644413


Nice find


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Paw 1300 Bought this on ebay last friday and got it tuesday. This one has the green band. Its in great shape and says it was made in 2007. Seller said it was not worn much.
> View attachment 14644413


Great looking Pathfinder. Love the mix of colors. Congrats.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Paw 1300 Bought this on ebay last friday and got it tuesday. This one has the green band. Its in great shape and says it was made in 2007. Seller said it was not worn much.
> View attachment 14644413


Nice pick up!! Good looking ProTrek. I am still amazed that this line of Casios escaped my notice for as long as they did. I am beyond happy with he two I now own.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Paw 1300 Bought this on ebay last friday and got it tuesday. This one has the green band. Its in great shape and says it was made in 2007. Seller said it was not worn much.
> View attachment 14644413


Nice pick up!! Good looking ProTrek. I am still amazed that this line of Casios escaped my notice for as long as they did. I am beyond happy with he two I now own.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

The PRW-3000-1CR is $129 on Amazon for Prime day, and available now


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

I just picked this one up, the Protrek PRW 3510. Looks amazing and very easy to read display.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

batosai117 said:


> I just picked this one up, the Protrek PRW 3510. Looks amazing and very easy to read display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have had my eye on the 3500 but I need to resist. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

batosai117 said:


> I just picked this one up, the Protrek PRW 3510. Looks amazing and very easy to read display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that watch looks sweet! I think that's the one for me regardless of it not having a tide graph. That display looks great.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wanderer16 said:


> Man I appreciate all the great responses. I know I got to have one, I just can't decide which one. I am narrowing it down though. I want a digital, positive display with a resin band and I want it to have the moon phase feature. Is a Pathfinder a Pro Trek or is that yet another animal?


Did you ever end up buying one? 
EDITED ok forget my question I saw you got the PRW2500R-1 great watch. I'm deciding between that or the PRW-3510Y-8

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

New PRW-50 on my 6.5" wrist. Really digging the high contrast white hands and numerals.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> New PRW-50 on my 6.5" wrist. Really digging the high contrast white hands and numerals.


That is a nice looking Protrek. It does have a very legible face and nice lume.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

My first ever ABC watch.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Vost said:


> View attachment 14934883


That gives new meaning to "busy beaver" .


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

Is there a way to change date format on the Ala/Digi ProTreks? Its Day MMDD and I would really prefer to have Day DDMM - it is at all possible?


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

zigg said:


> Is there a way to change date format on the Ala/Digi ProTreks? Its Day MMDD and I would really prefer to have Day DDMM - it is at all possible?


As far as I know not - only on the Bluetooth squares and some older non-g-shock models.


----------



## bizarrothanos (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I see what you did there


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

haha only just got it


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

LMAO!!! I am a little slow it took me several days to get it.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Ordered this one just now. First ProTrek for me. I was in doubt between this and a GG-B100, but i liked the sleeker profile, solar/mb6 of the ProTrek.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Ordered this one just now. First ProTrek for me. I was in doubt between this and a GG-B100, but i liked the sleeker profile, solar/mb6 of the ProTrek.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Nice one AlexxvD. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> Ordered this one just now. First ProTrek for me. I was in doubt between this and a GG-B100, but i liked the sleeker profile, solar/mb6 of the ProTrek.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


I am betting you like that one. Congrats.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys! Very curious about this one.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Thanks guys! Very curious about this one.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Unfortunately, my watch has a deliverytime of 2 weeks, due to the corona virus. It has some delays in the shipping from japan. So i have to be patient a little more.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody has a different strap on their PRW-6600's? Like a leather one or a zulu maybe? I'm looking in to some options...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody has a different strap on their PRW-6600's? Like a leather one or a zulu maybe? I'm looking in to some options...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


You've seen mine on the metal before. But here's a few other shots...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

kenls said:


> You've seen mine on the metal before. But here's a few other shots...
> 
> View attachment 14960045
> 
> ...


Looks great! But since the Protrek is a toolwatch, i'm looking into a canvas/zulu style strap. I don't know if a nato will work with the lugs?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> Looks great! But since the Protrek is a toolwatch, i'm looking into a canvas/zulu style strap. I don't know if a nato will work with the lugs?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


@AlexxvD, I'm sorry I don't like Zulus or NATOs so I can't help with the lug compatibility. But I may be able to assist with a shot of it with a leather band.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

kenls said:


> @AlexxvD, I'm sorry I don't like Zulus or NATOs so I can't help with the lug compatibility. But I may be able to assist with a shot of it with a leather band.
> 
> View attachment 14960297


That looks very nice! Thankyou.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

kenls said:


> @AlexxvD, I'm sorry I don't like Zulus or NATOs so I can't help with the lug compatibility. But I may be able to assist with a shot of it with a leather band.
> 
> View attachment 14960297


@kenls it looks good on both of those. The bracelet really looks good in my opinion. I like you am not a fan of the NATO's or Zulu's. I like the concept and understand the purpose but I try not to be in situations these days that call for that level of security.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

AlexxvD said:


> That looks very nice! Thankyou.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


You're welcome!



Wanderer16 said:


> @kenls it looks good on both of those. The bracelet really looks good in my opinion. I like you am not a fan of the NATO's or Zulu's. I like the concept and understand the purpose but I try not to be in situations these days that call for that level of security.


If I'm honest, I much prefer a bracelet on a watch.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

On the topic of straps, anyone have any suggestions for thick and robust leather straps that would fit and look good on a PRW-50? It takes 22mm straps. A colleague has the ProTrek that has the bronze-looking bezel with a brown leather strap. It looks pretty good and has quick-release tabs too (which I would prefer). I've a smaller wrist (6.5") so ones that are shorter in length would be cool too.

I've checked out Watch Gecko and Hirsch sites, but they have such a dizzying array of options and such generic photos it's easy to get paralyzed by indecision. 










It would go on this guy. Any thoughts, oh esteemed Casio experts?


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

My red-orange PRW 6000:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love it, @WES51. Great photo, too. 

Here are some of my solar atomic watches resting on a metal towel rack in the bathroom. (Better syncing that way than the windowsill.)

Can you spot the ProTreks?  As cool as auto EL and LED backlights are, there's something to be said for actual hands-off analog lume. So the answer is apparently, "Get both."


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Can you spot the ProTreks?


The 'rabbit tooth' is a helping give away.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## vee1rotate (Jun 17, 2019)

My beat up old PAW-1300-1vcr. It has been on a dozen week long backpack and canoe trips. Still earning a living.

View attachment IMG_1927a.jpg


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Love it, @WES51. Great photo, too.
> 
> Here are some of my solar atomic watches resting on a metal towel rack in the bathroom. (Better syncing that way than the windowsill.)
> 
> Can you spot the ProTreks?  As cool as auto EL and LED backlights are, there's something to be said for actual hands-off analog lume. So the answer is apparently, "Get both."


Nice watches. I find that my GW-M5610 syncs while on my wrist


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Just grabbed this today at Goodwill. I left it dirty to show what it looked like when I bought it. It cleaned up nice, just one very small scratch on the face.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Just grabbed this today at Goodwill. I left it dirty to show what it looked like when I bought it. It cleaned up nice, just one very small scratch on the face.
View attachment 14987757

View attachment 14987761


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's my three Pro Treks. The first two are gone (sold) but survived many years of camping, hiking, swimming, etc. The new PRW60T is only 3 months old, so this summer will be its first season in the wild (if we're allowed outside by then). At 61 I probably won't be camping much in a tent anymore, but more likely in a cabin in the woods or near the ocean here in California, but the new PRW60T will be worn making campfires, swimming in the ocean, chopping wood, cooking, etc.

All of mine have been titanium as I really like the toughness and light weight it offers. No matter how many G-Shocks and other watches I own, I always have a spot for a Pro Trek!


----------



## trkzltnlvnt (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PRG 270.


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

My Protrek 7000 came in earlier today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

batosai117 said:


> My Protrek 7000 came in earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!! That illumination is nice isn't it.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Very nice!!!!! That illumination is nice isn't it.


It's my absolute favorite lume. That's what initially drew me in on the 7000. Then all of the functionality to boot. The Protrek 650 has similar lume but it's not multi band 6 which just bugged me. It would have saved me a lot of money if it was, lol.

I'll dig up a pic from last year to show them together.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics! I really love the titanium pro-treks.



Mike Rivera said:


> Here's my three Pro Treks. The first two are gone (sold) but survived many years of camping, hiking, swimming, etc. The new PRW60T is only 3 months old, so this summer will be its first season in the wild (if we're allowed outside by then). At 61 I probably won't be camping much in a tent anymore, but more likely in a cabin in the woods or near the ocean here in California, but the new PRW60T will be worn making campfires, swimming in the ocean, chopping wood, cooking, etc.
> 
> All of mine have been titanium as I really like the toughness and light weight it offers. No matter how many G-Shocks and other watches I own, I always have a spot for a Pro Trek!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRW-7000-3


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

batosai117 said:


> My Protrek 7000 came in earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for mine 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the Pro Trek that I cherish the most: PRX-7001, Casio's unparalleled all-analog ABC watch.

I liked them so much that I bought two, in case one gets scratched&#8230;


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

Ralphee said:


> Here's the Pro Trek that I cherish the most: PRX-7001, Casio's unparalleled all-analog ABC watch.
> 
> I liked them so much that I bought two, in case one gets scratched&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15041305


That's an awesome watch! I just discovered these while looking up videos on the PRW 7000. Really amazing and I didn't know they existed in all analog.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash5000 (Sep 12, 2019)

My 2 Protreks !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great pair, @Ash5000! 

Here's my PRW-3000 today. This was my first ProTrek, which I got based on members' suggestions here. I'm already looking at my third one.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

My biggest ProTrek, but is really very comfortable...
It has a new system on the Clasp,...I find it ... "ok". (could be a little better)..


----------



## Ash5000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great pair, @Ash5000!
> 
> Here's my PRW-3000 today. This was my first ProTrek, which I got based on members' suggestions here. I'm already looking at my third one.


Thanks a lot Sir-Guy !!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## plork (May 24, 2011)

And my favorite protrek : Chongtar kangri


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Some of mine


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm a little late to the PRWs, but just received this 6600 and I like it a lot. Also have a PRW-50 on the way, stuck at customs but hopefully released in due course.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

James142 said:


> Some of mine
> 
> WHISJE ONE GOOD ? they booth have same options
> what about screen ?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

sky_sun said:


> James142 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of mine
> ...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

James142 said:


> Some of mine
> View attachment 15071575


Presentation is very good :-!|>


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tiribos said:


> Presentation is very good :-!|>


Thanks!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

PRW-50 arrived at least! Here is a size comparison with the 6600:


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

PRG-270


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Here's my PRT-B50. I really have taken to wearing this watch quite a lot, given its nice feature set and easy readability.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

After waiting literally months the 7000 has arrived. To be honest I'm a little underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, its a fantastic watch and has all the bells and whistles; I just find it to be a little...boring. Maybe I'm just used to the busier dial on my 6100 but I find it better looking and more fitting to the nature of the watch. The -8 will be a catch and release for me. Looks like my used and abused 6100 will live to fight another day.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I only want to keep one PRW-60 but can't decide which one.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Double.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Great watch and great photos @Vost


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

My 8 year old PRG200GB-3 is still going strong. I believe this was a limited edition back when?









Kitty likes it too


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I dig the yellow accents on that one, @HereComesTheBOOM. 

Here are my first two ProTreks, a PRW-3000 and a PRW-50, which is pleasantly reduced in size from prior references.

Yes, they both synced last night, but the camera caught it right when the seconds hand on the -50 moved first! 










And for fun, watches on opposite ends of the spectrum: the Hamilton Intra-matic (38mm) with the PRW-50. Fun fact: they have the same size dial according to my calipers.


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

filthyj24 said:


> After waiting literally months the 7000 has arrived. To be honest I'm a little underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, its a fantastic watch and has all the bells and whistles; I just find it to be a little...boring. Maybe I'm just used to the busier dial on my 6100 but I find it better looking and more fitting to the nature of the watch. The -8 will be a catch and release for me. Looks like my used and abused 6100 will live to fight another day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same Protrek, the 7000 8JF. I love that it has the absolute most features of all the Protreks while being completely independent and not relying on a phone or batteries that need replacing. The only down side for me is that if I want to use the normal timekeeping functions I have to tab over 7 to 8 times to get there. So even though it's my grail protrek and the one I'd choose for the end of the world I find myself looking at my other watches for normal day to day use. It's a keeper though for me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

batosai117 said:


> I have the same Protrek, the 7000 8JF. I love that it has the absolute most features of all the Protreks while being completely independent and not relying on a phone or batteries that need replacing. The only down side for me is that if I want to use the normal timekeeping functions I have to tab over 7 to 8 times to get there. So even though it's my grail protrek and the one I'd choose for the end of the world I find myself looking at my other watches for normal day to day use. It's a keeper though for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have approximately zero use for the tide/fishing modes here in the Midwest. The 6100 just makes more sense for me. I have been eyeballing the prw-50 and 60 but I'm worried they'll be too small after getting used to the 6000/6100. And unfortunately only the FC versions come with sapphire which is a must for me. I'm not a fan of the FC bracelets and would have to spend more on an extra resin.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

batosai117 said:


> I have the same Protrek, the 7000 8JF. I love that it has the absolute most features of all the Protreks while being completely independent and not relying on a phone or batteries that need replacing. The only down side for me is that if I want to use the normal timekeeping functions I have to tab over 7 to 8 times to get there. So even though it's my grail protrek and the one I'd choose for the end of the world I find myself looking at my other watches for normal day to day use. It's a keeper though for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Can't you press and hold the adjust button to get back to the timekeeping mode? This is how it works on my PRW-S6000 and PAW-5000.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> I dig the yellow accents on that one, @HereComesTheBOOM.


Thanks, me too ;-)

It came with an extra elastic strap that you can put over a coat as well, that's all bright yellow, really bright yellow, lol

Digging that PRW-300 too. It had just been released when I was shopping for an ABC watch and I kept going back and forth over that one and the PRG-200. It's been a while but I think it was the sunset/sunrise feature on the 200 that finally won me over.


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> Can't you press and hold the adjust button to get back to the timekeeping mode? This is how it works on my PRW-S6000 and PAW-5000.


Of course! What I meant is the stopwatch, alarms, and countdown timer. You have to cycle past the barometer, temperature, records, tide / moon phase, fishing function, sunrise/sunset, then alarms, stopwatch, countdown timer, world time, and finally the multiband 6 recieved.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

batosai117 said:


> Of course! What I meant is the stopwatch, alarms, and countdown timer. You have to cycle past the barometer, temperature, records, tide / moon phase, fishing function, sunrise/sunset, then alarms, stopwatch, countdown timer, world time, and finally the multiband 6 recieved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, lots of modes. It would be nice if the available modes and their order could be customized. I think some new Casio models offer this capability.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Thanks, me too ;-)
> 
> It came with an extra elastic strap that you can put over a coat as well, that's all bright yellow, really bright yellow, lol
> 
> Digging that PRW-300 too. It had just been released when I was shopping for an ABC watch and I kept going back and forth over that one and the PRG-200. It's been a while but I think it was the sunset/sunrise feature on the 200 that finally won me over.


For what it's worth, this PRW-3000 has sunrise/sunset data too.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> For what it's worth, this PRW-3000 has sunrise/sunset data too.


Well, I guess I picked it just based on looks then, how shallow of me, haha

Cheers!


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

.....

















cheers


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Today smile banana 































PRX-7000T-7JF


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nice indeed @Tiribos


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dat Lume tho...

I hope Casio offers more heavily Lumed analog watch options. Seiko benefited from the reputation of their phosphorescent painted dials.

g-shocks and protreks have very large indicators, which could easily take a lot of lume. The demand for good lume is certainly quite strong...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tiribos said:


> Today smile banana
> 
> View attachment 15118013
> View attachment 15118015
> ...


Wow, it looks amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

PRW-50FC. Opened it yesterday evening. First impressions were not that great. Maybe I am too spoiled by my recent acquisitions (the last 4 I got were all metal), but at first this one seemed plasticky and insubstantial. I couldn't get it on either because the shop somehow sized it way too small. I considered returning it.

However looking at it today I'm really digging the colors, the lightness and functions. Sized it and it fits great. I've been wearing the camo square the most these days and being able to tell the time at a glance with the Protrek is a refreshing change. On the negative side the numbers arent lumed, only the hands and dots at 3-6-9-12. This is a little disappointing, although there is LED light.

Note the wooden box it came in, it's a nice touch. There is a separate bilingual manual on how to operate the tool-less exension mechanism of the combi bracelet. The bracelet itself is very comfortable and its on-the-fly adjustment should be standard on any models. My MR-G and Ti square dont have that and they cost 3x each... It has sapphire crystal with AR coating on the inside, STN negative display, the watch is very clean and sleek.

So yes, I don't see it going back. Maybe I'll get a few replacement straps, leather and canvas for the summer to make it even more versatile.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nice new addition's @Tiribos and @Miklos86, enjoy them


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> Today smile banana
> 
> View attachment 15118013
> View attachment 15118015
> ...


Very nice @Tiribos. I think another member here post one similar from time to time. I always admire it.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Miklos86 said:


> PRW-50FC. Opened it yesterday evening. First impressions were not that great. Maybe I am too spoiled by my recent acquisitions (the last 4 I got were all metal), but at first this one seemed plasticky and insubstantial. I couldn't get it on either because the shop somehow sized it way too small. I considered returning it.
> 
> However looking at it today I'm really digging the colors, the lightness and functions. Sized it and it fits great. I've been wearing the camo square the most these days and being able to tell the time at a glance with the Protrek is a refreshing change. On the negative side the numbers arent lumed, only the hands and dots at 3-6-9-12. This is a little disappointing, although there is LED light.
> 
> ...


Congrats @Miklos86 I have not seen that color combination yet. Looks good!!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Vost said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 15105763
> 
> ...


That thing is a looker @Vost. Congratulations. You have picked up some very nice specimens of late!!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

James142 said:


> Some of mine
> View attachment 15071575


That is a nice collection of Protreks you got going!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Miklos86 said:


> PRW-50FC. Opened it yesterday evening. First impressions were not that great. Maybe I am too spoiled by my recent acquisitions (the last 4 I got were all metal), but at first this one seemed plasticky and insubstantial. I couldn't get it on either because the shop somehow sized it way too small. I considered returning it.
> 
> However looking at it today I'm really digging the colors, the lightness and functions. Sized it and it fits great. I've been wearing the camo square the most these days and being able to tell the time at a glance with the Protrek is a refreshing change. On the negative side the numbers arent lumed, only the hands and dots at 3-6-9-12. This is a little disappointing, although there is LED light.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!
She's a pretty watch. It would have been a shame to dismiss her. The link bracelet is excellent.
Yes she is smaller than some watches we have but she fits very well on the wrist and in the end is it not the others that are a little too large? :-d


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Miklos86, congrats on the PRW-50! Nice write up. I suspect the light weight of it will grow on you. I know when I got mine it looked compact and beefy in the box, and then I realized it was light when I handled it. It's nicer on the wrist, though, but mine has the normal silicone strap so maybe a heavier head would indeed work better on the combi.

Shame that the numerals aren't lumed on yours. Given that yours is a higher-shelf model than mine I found it a bit surprising! Even on mine the lume isn't great; it's about on par with a Citizen BM8180-03E for those familiar with that field watch; if anything the ProTrek's lume is weaker and fades faster.










Looks good on you, though, and I hope you enjoy it. I am interested in hearing your impressions as you continue to wear it.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Miklos86, congrats on the PRW-50! Nice write up. I suspect the light weight of it will grow on you. I know when I got mine it looked compact and beefy in the box, and then I realized it was light when I handled it. It's nicer on the wrist, though, but mine has the normal silicone strap so maybe a heavier head would indeed work better on the combi.
> 
> Shame that the numerals aren't lumed on yours. Given that yours is a higher-shelf model than mine I found it a bit surprising! Even on mine the lume isn't great; it's about on par with a Citizen BM8180-03E for those familiar with that field watch; if anything the ProTrek's lume is weaker and fades faster.
> 
> ...


Casio sacrificed style - retro-looking tan-colored numerals - for function (lume) here. I definitely dig this colorway, so I'll just live with this shortcoming. I had a PRW-6600 earlier and had similar experience as you. The lume looks great on the big numerals, but fades away fast. My Seiko diver, on the other had, shines like a nuclear reactor even at dawn.

The intention is to get some cloth/sailcloth/ZULU band on it thus it will be perfect for summer. Although the odd lug width of 23 doesn't facilitate this. Barton has amazing offerings.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Miklos86 said:


> The intention is to get some cloth/sailcloth/ZULU band on it thus it will be perfect for summer. Although the odd lug width of 23 doesn't facilitate this. Barton has amazing offerings.


If you find something good like that, please let me know! I'm in the market as well. The stock strap is either slightly too loose or slightly too tight.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> If you find something good like that, please let me know! I'm in the market as well. The stock strap is either slightly too loose or slightly too tight.


I don't know where you're located, but if in the US, I'd recommend Barton:
https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/23mm-watch-bands-from-barton
I'd get a khaki canvas or sailcloth strap for my colorway. However, I'm in EU and hesitant to buy such a small/common item from overseas if I can help it.

I have good expereince with WatchGecko (UK), but their 23mm is pretty limited. The NATO is not available in khaki:
https://www.watchgecko.com/lug-width/23mm-watch-straps

In the following thread Yankeexpress suggests simply using a 24mm strap and slightly squeezing it. I have half a mind to try that.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/cant-find-any-good-23mm-watch-bands-4302258-2.html


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Bought this from a collector in Japan a while back. *PRT-610* from 1998. I think he must've kept it vacuum-sealed in an underground vault, because this thing was ridiculously pristine. The funky vintage Pro Treks aren't for everyone, but I dig 'em. 👍🏼


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> Bought this from a collector in Japan a while back. *PRT-610* from 1998. I think he must've kept it vacuum-sealed in an underground vault, because this thing was ridiculously pristine. The funky vintage Pro Treks aren't for everyone, but I dig 'em. |>
> 
> View attachment 15123587


Awesome!! @kubr1ck You have some of the coolest vintage Casios I have seen. Good to see you. I was just thinking yesterday that I had not seen you post in awhile.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I like NATO straps









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Bought this from a collector in Japan a while back. *PRT-610* from 1998. I think he must've kept it vacuum-sealed in an underground vault, because this thing was ridiculously pristine. The funky vintage Pro Treks aren't for everyone, but I dig 'em. |>


Star Trek Deep Space 9 and TNG space ship design clues on that watch? It does look you unpacked the box yesterday, new.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi!

I’m not too familiar with the Pro Trek line, and was wondering if there are any equivalent to say the GW-5000 (Made in Japan, full metal case, a “must have” for some)?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Bought this from a collector in Japan a while back. *PRT-610* from 1998. I think he must've kept it vacuum-sealed in an underground vault, because this thing was ridiculously pristine. The funky vintage Pro Treks aren't for everyone, but I dig 'em. |>
> 
> View attachment 15123587


Wonderful vintage piece, wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

zeuloa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not too familiar with the Pro Trek line, and was wondering if there are any equivalent to say the GW-5000 (Made in Japan, full metal case, a "must have" for some)?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there is a metal cased Protrek. Even the coveted, top of the line Manaslu PRX8000 is metal sandwich (plastic case with metal bezel and back). Somewhere I read that possibly the triple sensor is to blame, the metal case would interfere with the triple compass.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

WES51 said:


> I wear it mostly as dresswatch:


Looks great! What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

zeuloa said:


> Looks great! What model is this?


Thank you. It is a PRW6000Y-1. Made in Japan. Japan H (since you have mentioned about this in an earlier post of yours).

For better view, check out this is a YouTube video (made by indowatch) of it:





I like it very much. My only little complaint about it is that 'only' the tips of the watch hands are lumed. Thankfully it has a great LED light.

I have it for about 4 years already, probably wearing it on average 1-2 per week and the resin edges as well as the painted bezel is holding up surprisingly well. It is still almost new. But then again I baby it too and mostly wear it as dress watch only.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not sure if there is a metal cased Protrek. Even the coveted, top of the line Manaslu PRX8000 is metal sandwich (plastic case with metal bezel and back). Somewhere I read that possibly the triple sensor is to blame, the metal case would interfere with the triple compass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I don't know about any full metal protreks, but the sensor thing is an unlikely limitation for it. The PRW-3100 with just a metal backplate and plastic case, uses the 3444 movement with temperature, pressue/altimeter and compass sensor, and the GWF-D1000 uses the 3445 module with temperature, pressure/depth and level compensated compass in a full steel casing.

Most likely, the production of the plastic cases is a little cheaper, doesn't require expensive surface finishing, is quite durable and is a significant weight saving compared to a similar volume steel case unit, and that last part makes sense in day-to-day use, to have a small amount of weight strapped to your wrist. For diving it's compensated a bit by the bouyancy that water provides.

Anyway, picture, on the left the PRW-3100 at 68 grams, on the right the GWF-D1000 at 141 grams.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Miklos86 said:


> I'm not sure if there is a metal cased Protrek. Even the coveted, top of the line Manaslu PRX8000 is metal sandwich (plastic case with metal bezel and back). Somewhere I read that possibly the triple sensor is to blame, the metal case would interfere with the triple compass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


That makes sense... thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

WES51 said:


> Thank you. It is a PRW6000Y-1. Made in Japan. Japan H (since you have mentioned about this in an earlier post of yours).
> 
> For better view, check out this is a YouTube video (made by indowatch) of it:
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's a lovely watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Miklos86, congrats on the PRW-50! Nice write up. I suspect the light weight of it will grow on you. I know when I got mine it looked compact and beefy in the box, and then I realized it was light when I handled it. It's nicer on the wrist, though, but mine has the normal silicone strap so maybe a heavier head would indeed work better on the combi.
> 
> Shame that the numerals aren't lumed on yours. Given that yours is a higher-shelf model than mine I found it a bit surprising! Even on mine the lume isn't great; it's about on par with a Citizen BM8180-03E for those familiar with that field watch; if anything the ProTrek's lume is weaker and fades faster.
> 
> ...











This is the watch at night, with the LED light engaged. One can imagine without the LED... Even during the day, low-light visibility isn't the strong suit of this colorway. The non-lumed tan numerals don't stand out from the dark grey background as much as the white numerals of other colorways of the same model do.

However, it is just nitpicking, I wouldn't notice them if I didn't have a PRW-6600YBE earlier. This is still a fantastic day-to-day watch. Has a very clean face, accessible functions and the case is so slim and narrow that it doesn't bother the wrist at all. It passed the glove test as well. With the exception of squares all my watches, including the since-sold PRW-6600, dug into my wrist uncomfortably when wearing armored motorcycle gloves and tight-fitting long-sleeve MC jacket. This one doesn't. I'm very happy with this watch.

Protreks are often overlooked in favor of G-Shocks, but they make incredibly versatile watches. If I was limited to a one-watch collection (oh the horror...) it would be most probably a Protrek. In my experience they are as tough as Gs and can be easily dressed up or down with the appropriate straps.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Miklos86 said:


> The intention is to get some cloth/sailcloth/ZULU band on it thus it will be perfect for summer. Although the odd lug width of 23 doesn't facilitate this. Barton has amazing offerings.


Okay, the Barton straps came in! Here are some photos and quick thoughts for others considering these.

The stock strap is well made and mostly comfortable. However, on my 6.5" wrist, it's apparent its curvature and length was meant for wrists closer to the mean. I couldn't get a Goldilocks fit on it; one hole difference was either slightly too loose (spins a bit) or slightly too tight (imprints in the skin).

I ordered four 23mm straps from Barton.

• ubiquitous black silicone
• black leather
• "distressed" brown leather
• black canvas with leather underside

I haven't yet tried the silicone. I suspect it'll be like ones I have on some other watches...somewhat bland, mostly comfortable, but a little sticky when the wrist swells in the heat.

The first one I tried was the black canvas. It's thicker than the rest, and it fixes something I didn't like about the stock one-the keeper is really tight and doesn't move on its own. On the stock one, I kept checking it throughout the day because it has a tendency to slide.


















Next is the black leather. This particular one is defective and I am going to return it if they'll let me. The construction around the spring bar is faulty and one pin keeps popping out. It's not secure and so it stayed on the watch for about 90 seconds. Still, it looks okay.


















Last is the brown leather. It's definitely a contrast. I think it gives it a somewhat African safari vibe, but I am not sure how I feel about it.

















I might try the silicone later. For now I am keeping it on the canvas. It seems the most robust and secure. It also allows a better fit than the stock one.










It gives it an interested hooded lug look to it too.

Anyone have thoughts on what looks best? Does the brown work? 

For anyone shopping for aftermarket straps, I hope that helps.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

First, thanks for your great review/feedback ! The more I see that model and the more I like it !

About straps, I have to say that I'm not a huge fan of that kind of leather ("slick") on this pro trek, due to resin case I think.
So in term of leather, IMO the "suede leather" version might have a better look on this watch.








_I chose that color to illustrate because you see more the texture.
_

Canvas is nice ! But I noticed that it is slightly shiny so I took a look at product informations and find out that the leather/"canvas" version is not canvas but "Premium Nylon Sailcloth". That's why it's a bit shiny.

So if I had to choose one for me, I would take one full canvas, like the Smoke Grey one so it's not too black. Maybe the Khaki one too, to try.

Anyways thanks because your photos are helping !


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Sir-Guy thank you for the detailed review and pictures of the aftermarket straps. Out of the three I think the sailcloth (the first one) fits this watch best. IMHO the black leather is a tad too formal for this kind of watch (especially one with orange accents). The brown leather clashes with the orange. However, the sailcloth complements the look perfectly and it is usually very sturdy as well. Obviously, all these remarks are just my personal opinion and taste, beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder 

I also ordered one from Barton, a khaki crafted canvas strap, for I find that canvas works great on the hottest of days. Plus it should stay below the import custom threshold even with shipping. Will post pics as well when it arrives, in a few weeks.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the comments, guys.

@G-Drive, unless I missed it, I think the black leather one I got is the only type of smooth leather they offer (other than "alligator"). I didn't see a more suede-type leather in black on their site. Any thoughts?

@Miklos86, quite right on the "sailcloth," forgive me. I had a nagging feeling when I wrote that post I had something wrong. Indeed, Barton calls their basic nylon ones "canvas," and the ones with a leather backing "sailcloth." So "sailcloth" is indeed the one I got.

I think the stock strap is the most cohesive look, and I might return to it eventually. I could even live with the slight uneven fit if only that keeper didn't keep sliding.

If only they had "locking" keepers like Timex does!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the looks of the brown leather strap on the Protrek, it's my fav of the bunch to be honest.

But I agree that another shade of brown might look even better if you're up to experimenting some more.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys.
> 
> @G-Drive, unless I missed it, I think the black leather one I got is the only type of smooth leather they offer (other than "alligator"). I didn't see a more suede-type leather in black on their site. Any thoughts?


Yes you are right, there is no suede option in black my bad.
But the brown one can be interesting, since the second hand is orange it can match.

Anyways it has to please *you* :-!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

...and here's the black silicone one. This is the one I figure most folks associate with Barton.

Looks pretty good, has a nice cohesive look, and is fairly comfortable. Keepers don't slide. It traps sweat pretty easily, though!

Now it's up in the air between this and the "sailcloth."


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, I've been wearing this PRW-50 on the black "elite silicone" for a week now and it's the way to go for me.

It offers the best compromise of the five straps I've tried. It fits well, has a pretty cohesive look, the keepers don't slide, it's not super hard to take on and off, it's comfortable except when my wrist gets too hot or sweaty (and even then it's tolerable), and it seems to be made to a higher standard than Barton's other ones (leather, sailcloth).

It does pick up dirt and dust faster, but that's all right.

I think I'll keep it on this indefinitely. So for others looking to try an aftermarket 23mm strap, for $20 I'd start with trying one of these silicone ones from Barton.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, I've been wearing this PRW-50 on the black "elite silicone" for a week now and it's the way to go for me.
> 
> It offers the best compromise of the five straps I've tried. It fits well, has a pretty cohesive look, the keepers don't slide, it's not super hard to take on and off, it's comfortable except when my wrist gets too hot or sweaty (and even then it's tolerable), and it seems to be made to a higher standard than Barton's other ones (leather, sailcloth).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting up your PRW-50 with other watches as comparison, helps tremendously with size orientation for me. I have three ProTreks, 2 PRW-3100's and PRG-650 and I want a "moderate" size one next. They include the 50 and the 60 that is the moderate size Treks, right?

Also, silicon is sort of my go-to lately. I've tried about 12 different ones. For your next purchase, try a Fullmosa for a about $12. I like it better than the Barton. Slightly stiffer, so easier to put on, and less lint. It seems to wear better too.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

You're welcome. The PRW-50 is 42mm across; the numbers on Casio's site can be misleading.

Here are some comparison shots if it helps. My wrist is 6.5".

The below PRW-3000 is the same size as your -3100.

PRW-3000 and PRW-50









Intra-matic (38mm) with PRW-50









GW-M5610 and PRW-50









PRW-50 and F-91W









And a mirror shot:


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> You're welcome. The PRW-50 is 42mm across; the numbers on Casio's site can be misleading.
> 
> Here are some comparison shots if it helps. My wrist is 6.5".
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I didn't know it was that size. The more i look at the watch, the more I like it....damn, might have to start searching around. Truthfully, I really need to sell some watches! I also have a PRG-650, it's also a great ProTrek but she is large. Thanks again, I really like this watch! I was going to take more pics of some more ani/dig watches, but the lighting is crap around here tonight.


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

ooops, duplicate post


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Indeed, comparison shots are often very helpful. Here are some of mine. The Longines has 41 mm bezel. As Sir-Guy noted, the PRW-50 has a bezel diameter of 42 mm, but the case is wider due to the sensor (left) and smart crown (right). So its only small by G-Shock standards, but awesomely light and comfortable watch. Let's not forget the friendly 13.3mm height.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

PRW-7000TN-8JR


----------



## arm_jstp (Aug 23, 2012)

PRW-7000 in the dark


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

PRG-140T. The small size is perfect for my 7" wrist size.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Why hello there.

The PRW-3100 (blue bezel) is a new arrival. Compared to the PRW-3000, it adds a steel bezel (instead of aluminum), STN display, and supposedly it fixed the static electricity reset issue.










It's hard to hold both at the same angle for the photo, but it shows the STN display here.










I will say the -3000's display is definitely sharper and clearer when looking at it at the ideal angle (just left of dead on). The -3100's STN is a little murkier, blurrier, and sort of "deeper" in the display. This one also has a blue tint; I'm not sure if that's intentional regarding this colorway or intrinsic to the display. 

As much as the all-black PRW-3000 looks cool, the brushed blue steel bezel of the -3100 looks pretty sharp. A steal at $99 for sure!


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

PRW-1500


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> The PRW-3100 (blue bezel) is a new arrival. Compared to the PRW-3000, it adds a steel bezel (instead of aluminum), STN display, and supposedly it fixed the static electricity reset issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, a PRW-3100 is quite a deal for only $99. The blue bezel and silver buttons look really nice together, and the viewing angle range is excellent with the STN display.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sir-Guy said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> The PRW-3100 (blue bezel) is a new arrival. Compared to the PRW-3000, it adds a steel bezel (instead of aluminum), STN display, and supposedly it fixed the static electricity reset issue.
> 
> ...


Just ordered that Prw 3100 Too good of a deal at $99


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Not to derail the topic into a conversation about STN displays, but it's about these two ProTreks so it seemed as good a place as any.










This is my first one with the STN display. In the photo above, the PRW-3000 is on the left; PRW-3100 with STN on the right.

In a few hours of comparing them in different lighting, it seems the trade off for better off-axis legibility and no ghosting is that the digits are fuzzier, a little deeper in the dial, and the display is a little darker in normal room lighting.

However, in dimmer lighting as seen above, the STN one is painfully dark. This isn't what I was expecting. Can anyone comment about whether this is normal? The photo might not capture it well but in my hands at the same distance and angle the -3100 is noticeably darker and more difficult to read.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Not to derail the topic into a conversation about STN displays, but it's about these two ProTreks so it seemed as good a place as any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your picture above in brighter lighting, the PRW-3100 seems to have a tinted display. Any tint will reduce display contrast compared to a non-tinted display.

I hadn't heard before that STN, in and of itself, reduces display contrast or sharpness compared to a similar, non-STN display, but this does seem to be the case for your PRW-3100 and PRW-3000.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> The PRW-3100 (blue bezel) is a new arrival. Compared to the PRW-3000, it adds a steel bezel (instead of aluminum), STN display, and supposedly it fixed the static electricity reset issue.
> 
> ...


I just ordered my blue 3100 this afternoon and it should be here in a few days.

Your pictures confirm my suspicions that the blue tinted lcd would be a bit harder to read. I personally prefer the stark silver/grey of a standard lcd. As I have a Mudman inbound as well I may have to return the 3100 due to the tinted lcd. I will say it does appear to be less tinted than a black/blue PRG300 I had a few years ago. That lcd was so tinted (to me at least) that I sold it off.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Interested to hear what you think it when it comes in, @Rocat.

Even though it's a bit dimmer, the off-angle legibility is pretty nice. And the blue bezel looks pretty sharp to me. Here's an example of both in one photo.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

...









cheers.....


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Just ordered that Prw 3100 Too good of a deal at $99


 Got mine in today, just got done setting it up. Looks like it was made in June 2019. Anyone else that ordered one care to share there date made?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Got mine in today, just got done setting it up. Looks like it was made in June 2019. Anyone else that ordered one care to share there date made?


Mine came in today and has a date code of June 13th of 2019.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's my PRW60-T enjoying a swim at 104 deg in No. California (it's a dry heat b-) ). Such a fun watch and so light being a Ti band. I wear her at least once a week ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally got around to taking a picture the other day. It was a pleasant surprise that current time is shown in STW and CDT. I had forgotten that feature.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Mine came in today and has a date code of June 13th of 2019.


Same day for mine. Sibling watches, it seems. 

What was interesting was when I took it out of the package, its last atomic clock sync was only a few weeks earlier. I got its charge from M to H the same day.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mike Rivera said:


> Here's my PRW60-T enjoying a swim at 104 deg in No. California (it's a dry heat b-) ). Such a fun watch and so light being a Ti band. I wear her at least once a week ...
> 
> View attachment 15248779


Good to see somebody giving one the water test!!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

My new Pro Trek PRG-600YB-2ER
Ordered on March 20 and after several problems received only on July 1 ...


































Compared with the PRW-6600YB-3ER

















I am happy and satisfied


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Both are very similar but great combo


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Yes they look alike a lot, but the details make the difference.
Thank you !


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> My new Pro Trek PRG-600YB-2ER
> Ordered on March 20 and after several problems received only on July 1 ...
> 
> View attachment 15327664
> ...


Very good looking ProTrek!! Enjoy @Tiribos!! I think its a real looker.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Thank you Wanderer16 !


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Tiribos said:


> My new Pro Trek PRG-600YB-2ER
> Ordered on March 20 and after several problems received only on July 1 ...
> 
> 
> ...


Love the clean dial and striking blue bezel. Reminds me of a "Blue Moment" Pro Trek 3500 I used to own. Congrats, Tiribos.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Thank you kubr1ck.
The bezel is really good, its brushed metal gives different blue reflections, the fact that it is flat is very interesting too.
The watch is composed of a thousand leaves alternating blue / black. Dial blue, Dial ring black, Bezel blue, Case black, Band blue.
The white parts stand out well, the 3D of the watch is very good.
I am really won over by this model.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

PRG-330


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got this one. Loving it so far!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've added the one I wanted from the beginning. The blue version was just a placeholder.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

James142 said:


> Just got this one. Loving it so far!
> View attachment 15339343


Beautiful! Congratulations! I think Casio hit the nail on the head with this one, this colorway works very well with the field watch style.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

James142 said:


> Just got this one. Loving it so far!
> View attachment 15339343


Very nice 50Y, I tried to order the beige faced version from Japan but it was lost in the mail... even with tracking... 😒


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@Miklos86 @M-Shock Thanks!

Yeah I like the smaller size and field watch looks. The FC model has a bracelet, which is cool, but I really like that it has sapphire (scratches really bother me).

And I like that you can put standard straps on it, unlike most Protreks and Gs. It takes 23mm, which isn't as easy to find as 22mm, but not that hard.

Here it is with a leather strap I'm trying out. I think it goes pretty well with the whole "field watch" vibe


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

James142 said:


> @Miklos86 @M-Shock Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I like the smaller size and field watch looks. The FC model has a bracelet, which is cool, but I really like that it has sapphire (scratches on the crystal really bother me).
> 
> ...


Looks sharp! I have a khaki canvas band from Barton in the mail since May 19. I wonder if it will ever get here.

Shout out to Barton, because when I inquired about the shipment which reportedly left Chicago mid-June, they simply apolgized and refunded me. They stated that many deliveries are affected by Covid and whenever the band finally arrives it'll be mine to keep. Great customer service!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Black and white with a hint of yellow
PRW-60YBM-1ADR


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Tiribos said:


> Black and white with a hint of yellow
> PRW-60YBM-1ADR


Great taste as usual, man. Striking dial on that one. Congrats! 👍


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> Great taste as usual, man. Striking dial on that one. Congrats! 👍


 Thank you bro 👨


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@Tiribos Very nice indeed! 

Love the ring of white on that one.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

James142 said:


> @Tiribos Very nice indeed!
> 
> Love the ring of white on that one.


Thank you dear ! and thanks to Casio 🧐


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

On safari in search of the elusive freshie


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's my PRW-3100. The bezel looks almost black in most lighting, but then the sunlight hits it at just the right angle and...


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Does anyone have a PRW-70 yet? I'm very tempted but trying to choose between the white and the grey-green models, and there is a paucity of real world pics to help the choice

Pics, because pics


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys are giving me the itch with all these beautiful new Pro Treks. Don't make me bust out my wallet, damnit.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> Black and white with a hint of yellow
> PRW-60YBM-1ADR
> View attachment 15341532
> View attachment 15341533
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> You guys are giving me the itch with all these beautiful new Pro Treks. Don't make me bust out my wallet, damnit.


Haha you might as well pony up because it's going to be a while until that mythical PRX-9000 comes out


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Awesome!!


Thank you sir ! 🏍


----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is my PRW-3000 with PRG-300-1b bezel and PRW-6100 bracelet


http://imgur.com/OZWzO7W


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Giving my prg-300 some sun today.


----------



## xkonx (Jun 22, 2020)

Got my very first ProTrek last week. It's the PRW-3510Y-8 from the amazon deal a couple of weeks ago. Even with customs and shipping it was much cheaper than buying it in germany.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

xkonx said:


> Got my very first ProTrek last week. It's the PRW-3510Y-8 from the amazon deal a couple of weeks ago. Even with customs and shipping it was much cheaper than buying it in germany.
> View attachment 15346073


That's a beauty, enjoy


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

xkonx said:


> Got my very first ProTrek last week. It's the PRW-3510Y-8 from the amazon deal a couple of weeks ago. Even with customs and shipping it was much cheaper than buying it in germany.


Nice. That one comes with the STN display as well. Congrats!


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

xkonx said:


> Got my very first ProTrek last week. It's the PRW-3510Y-8 from the amazon deal a couple of weeks ago. Even with customs and shipping it was much cheaper than buying it in germany.
> View attachment 15346073


Very good looking Protrek @xkonx


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

The Barton canvas straps are really comfortable


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Received this kid 🤘

































PRX-8000GT-7JF

👌


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Tiribos said:


> Received this kid 🤘
> 
> View attachment 15351908
> 
> ...


Fantastic choice


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Fantastic choice


I agree 😁 Thank you Dxnnis 🙂


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> Received this kid 🤘
> 
> View attachment 15351908
> 
> ...


*Congrats!! Very nice!!*


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@Tiribos Congrats! 

I find that this model excels at winter sports with its emphasis on durability / legibility with a low profile for coat sleeves


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@ Wanderer16 & James142 , *Thanks !!*


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tiribos said:


> Received this kid
> 
> View attachment 15351908
> 
> ...


That's stunning, thank you for the presentation! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

James142 said:


> The Barton canvas straps are really comfortable
> View attachment 15347817


Man, that is the exact same strap that is travelling from Chicago to me in Budapest since June 14... I'm glad you like it and can't wait to receive mine.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Miklos86 said:


> That's stunning, thank you for the presentation! Wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


 Thank you Miklos ! Wear in good heath too and your family !


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

.....


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## spyderHS08 (Jan 4, 2012)

Have wanted one of these for some time, need to jump on em! looking great


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Baby kid










PRX-8000GT-7JF


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Titanium Thursday


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Count me in. Joined the club about a month back.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

JarenCarter said:


> Count me in. Joined the club about a month back.


Nice colorway. Love the orange accents. 👍


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Got my first Pro Trek a few days ago. PRW-50Y. I LOVE it!










Then I ordered this one, which will be in my hot hands early next week... from Japan.

*PRW-3100Y-1JF*


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@Racer88 Nice, congrats!

But watch out: it's a slippery slope, my friend ...


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

James142 said:


> Nice, congrats!
> 
> But watch out: it's a slippery slope, my friend ...


It's too late. I fell into the Casio rabbit hole 1 week ago. I've got 4 Casios in my hands, with 5 on the way! I went a bit nuts!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Welcome aboard @Racer88  
Nice choices


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> Got my first Pro Trek a few days ago. PRW-50Y. I LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 15363397
> 
> ...


Two very good looking Protreks. G's and Protreks are definitely my favorite Casios.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JarenCarter said:


> Count me in. Joined the club about a month back.
> View attachment 15362214


Congratulations @JarenCarter. Looks good on the Nato.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> View attachment 15359893


This is a very nice example of the Protrek line. I like the OD strap with orange and green on the face. Sharp!!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Cross-posting a bit. But, this just came in about an hour ago, and I'm pretty excited about it. It's even nicer than I anticipated. My first Pro Trek, a PRW-50Y, was acquired just a week ago, and I immediately loved it. But, now THIS? Oooh... I love it, too! PRW-3100 (Japanese Domestic).


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

The PRX 2500 T.... (I totally love it ✅)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Vost said:


> The PRX 2500 T.... (I totally love it ✅)
> 
> View attachment 15375479
> 
> ...


And why wouldn't you


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The Barton strap I ordered was lost in the rabbit hole of postal services since June 14, so I've pretty much given up on it. Barton was extremely forthcoming and gave me a refund. In the meantime I found a local artisan, Mishy, who produces custom handmade watch straps and other goods. Asked him for a black denim strap with khaki stiching.

Guess what? Today I got back from my holiday and both the Barton and the Mishy stap were waiting in my mailbox. Pictures below. 
















The Barton is lighter, more suited for the hot summer months, so it stays for now. However the Mishy is of much superior quality, will switch to that in the Autumn. I'm happy with both of them.


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

@Miklos86 they both look good on it, I am partial to the lighter one!!


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Just arrived at a steal of a price from Amazon <$400CDN the PRW-50T climber line watch with titanium band.










This is my first Casio with a bracelet style band, so I looked up how to remove the links on YouTube. I used a sim card ejection tool and some pliers to get 'er done. Feels great on the wrist, and is a nice change the from regular g-shock bands I'm used to.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Only one I ever owed that came close. Saw it on the movie "Hackers" 1995 when I was a kid. Had to have it. ATC-1200 not quite protrek but I miss it









would love to own it again in mint.


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

JaredNish said:


> Only one I ever owned. Saw it on the movie "Hackers" 1995 when I was a kid. Had to have it. ATC-1200


You could say that watch is ... zero cool.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Just found this while checking out the PRX8000. Think I want it. Oh my. Didn't know this existed. DLC stfu. I know, I know. Good luck find one of these. So stunning.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

addition addict ?‍♂




























PRX-2500T-7JF


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tiribos said:


> addition addict ?‍♂
> 
> View attachment 15378320
> 
> ...


That PRX2500T is one sweet watch. It looks a lot smaller than the standard 2500.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Rocat said:


> That PRX2500T is one sweet watch. It looks a lot smaller than the standard 2500.


A bit smaller and less thick


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> addition addict ?‍♂
> 
> View attachment 15378320
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..   
The PRX-2500T-7JF is IMHO one of the most awesome watches in Universe....also really I would not swap it for a Rolex or s.l.t...
What a great full-Titanium watch...
love it...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Vost said:


> Congrats mate..
> The PRX-2500T-7JF is IMHO one of the most awesome watches in Universe....also really I would not swap it for a Rolex or s.l.t...
> What a great full-Titanium watch...
> love it...


Thank you brother 👐. She is indeed very sexy 🤩


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Vost said:


> Congrats mate..
> The PRX-2500T-7JF is IMHO one of the most awesome watches in Universe....also really I would not swap it for a Rolex or s.l.t...
> What a great full-Titanium watch...
> love it...


Actually no PRX models are full-titanium (I've owned PRX-8000 and 7000 models and this is clear if you look closely). They are Ti-resin sandwich construction. The only full Ti Pro Treks were a handful of vintage models from the late 90s. It would be nice if Casio went full-Ti again though, like the MR-Gs.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> Actually no PRX models are full-titanium (I've owned PRX-8000 and 7000 models and this is clear if you look closely). They are Ti-resin sandwich construction. The only full Ti Pro Treks were a handful of vintage models from the late 90s. It would be nice if Casio went full-Ti again though, like the MR-Gs.


Yes you are right. ✅

.In my eyes, that doesn't reduce the quality/optic "too much"..
But of course - everyone would prefer it without this element ..
Unfortunately we don't know why CASIO does that ..


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Vost said:


> Yes you are right. ✅
> 
> .In my eyes, that doesn't reduce the quality/optic "too much"..
> But of course - everyone would prefer it without this element ..
> Unfortunately we don't know why CASIO does that ..


I agree. I don't really care either. These are beautiful watches and I'm looking forward to the next Manaslu.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

huwp said:


> Does anyone have a PRW-70 yet? I'm very tempted but trying to choose between the white and the grey-green models, and there is a paucity of real world pics to help the choice
> 
> Pics, because pics


Well it seems like nobody has one of these, so I took one for the team. I really wanted to be persuaded by the white model, partly for the positive LCD, but without real world pics it just seemed like a look that could just go too completely wrong in person, so i went safe and went for the grey/green.








Initial thoughts - I'm not sure. There are things I like, but I'm not sure yet I love it. As I suspected, the OEM strap didn't work for me at all - the wings on the back of the strap don't sit well on my ugly lumpy wrist bones. I specifically chose this model for the conventional, metal, lugs - I wouldn't have risked it with proprietary lugs - so at least I can try alternatives. Disappointingly, the lugs are 23mm - no websites give this info, I had hoped they were 22mm, but nope; so I'm making do with 22mm bars and straps for now.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

huwp said:


> Well it seems like nobody has one of these, so I took one for the team. I really wanted to be persuaded by the white model, partly for the positive LCD, but without real world pics it just seemed like a look that could just go too completely wrong in person, so i went safe and went for the grey/green.
> View attachment 15389922
> 
> Initial thoughts - I'm not sure. There are things I like, but I'm not sure yet I love it. As I suspected, the OEM strap didn't work for me at all - the wings on the back of the strap don't sit well on my ugly lumpy wrist bones. I specifically chose this model for the conventional, metal, lugs - I wouldn't have risked it with proprietary lugs - so at least I can try alternatives. Disappointingly, the lugs are 23mm - no websites give this info, I had hoped they were 22mm, but nope; so I'm making do with 22mm bars and straps for now.
> View attachment 15389930


That's a very nice looking model 👍


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

I got my new Protrek 6600 in today. It's awesome, comfortable, easy to read, and I love the lume.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

batosai117 said:


> I got my new Protrek 6600 in today. It's awesome, comfortable, easy to read, and I love the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations @batosai117 that is a good looking Protrek!! I really like the lume accents on the bezel.


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

Wanderer16 said:


> Congratulations @batosai117 that is a good looking Protrek!! I really like the lime accents on the bezel.


Thank you! I've been eyeing this one for a while and found it on Amazon for $240 prime shipped. The lume on the bezel lines up with the pushers.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Manaslu !










PRX-2500T-7JF / PRX-7000T-7JF / PRX-8000GT-7JF


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

BikerJeff said:


> View attachment 15418746


what kind of bike is that?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

FROG said:


> what kind of bike is that?


Yamaha XSR900. I was showing a positive display of the Protrek juxtaposed with the neg display of my Yam.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool idea, nice watch and bike!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Yamaha XSR900. I was showing a positive display of the Protrek juxtaposed with the neg display of my Yam.


Just watched a video on the XSR900 and it reminds me a bit of my old (from way back in 1996) Suzuki GSF600. Sort of a Standard/Sport bike. I thought I heard the presenter say that it had a throttle by wire. Is that correct? My mind is blown if correct.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Just watched a video on the XSR900 and it reminds me a bit of my old (from way back in 1996) Suzuki GSF600. Sort of a Standard/Sport bike. I thought I heard the presenter say that it had a throttle by wire. Is that correct? My mind is blown if correct.


Still has a throttle cable, but then its ride by wire, which is how most modern bikes are now. Even though the XSR has a bit of a retro look, which is one reason why i bought it, it still has all the tech of most modern bikes. 3 engine power settings, variable traction control settings, and the usual FI, ABS, etc etc.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

PRT-30 from 1996. Paid 72 bucks for this from a seller in Japan a few years back. Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

PRW-30YT-1JF "Firefall"


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Prg-130t
Got a lot of wristime in past 9 years.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

johnny.bravus said:


> Prg-130t
> Got a lot of wristime in past 9 years.


I love the little dedicated moon phase window on this one. Very cool.


----------



## Amarony (Oct 25, 2020)

PRW-30-5JF arrived today. Liking the size of this one.


----------



## Malay Dixit (Oct 14, 2020)

PRG600 safari edition awesome watch


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Crappy photo but I felt obliged to contribute.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Love both of mine very much. So much that I had a moment of madness, sold them both and then promptly bought them back from the buyer. They're keepers. PRW-5100YT (Black Titan) and PRW-7000FC (Men in Black) 
I had the PRW-60T (Ti bracelet) but that model runs too small for me so I sold it. 
Mike


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the blank power saving screen. I'll wake it up in a bit to check what the barograph says, today has been windy as a mofo. Haven't had time to wear it.










Blurry image because the shutter time was really long - the room was very dark, contrary to what you might think from this pic


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Racer88 said:


> It's too late. I fell into the Casio rabbit hole 1 week ago. I've got 4 Casios in my hands, with 5 on the way! I went a bit nuts!


Don't worry. I do the same thing when I bed all the women that I'm "good friends" with. It's fun to fall in the rabbit hole. I've purchased a few Casio Pro Treks in the last few weeks. All of my women friends love them when that's the only thing that I'm wearing. They all have the opportunity to know what time it is during playtime.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Casio Pathfinder on a Amazon bought denim strap


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fresh from Japan.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I 


kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful piece, Gary. I'm a sucker for the orange accents and skeleton hands! Enjoy it man. :-!


know this is an old post but I love that Protrek is that an older model?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I
> 
> know this is an old post but I love that Protrek is that an older model?


Yes, the PAW-5000-1 was introduced in 2010. Oddly, the Casio Outlet was selling them recently, and @kubr1ck picked one up.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, the PAW-5000-1 was introduced in 2010. Oddly, the Casio Outlet was selling them recently, and @kubr1ck picked one up.


Cool watch! I love the look of these watches. Tbh I love Casio watches from the 90s and early 2000s they seem to be so much cooler in design than what's offered now. Thanks, Gary...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

M


AirWatch said:


>


Man, that's so cool! Have still got it?


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

PRW6600Y. Love the silicone strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tiribos said:


> graphs with one point of deviation
> 
> View attachment 14525185


Awesome collection...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok,







all these amazing watches caused me to buckle so I just bought a Casio Pro Trek PRW-3510Y-8 and it looks awesome! I Will post pics when it arrives...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice and an awesome colorway. The 3510s have STN displays as well, so you're set. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

T


kubr1ck said:


> Good choice and an awesome colorway. The 3510s have STN displays as well, so you're set. Looking forward to your photos.


Thank mate ill definitely get some shots up as soon as she arrives! I love the look of it and I'm eager to try it out in the field. The colorway really suits my style.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Awesome collection...


Thank You


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

In large part through y'alls encouragement while I lurked, I pulled the trigger on my first ABC watch and it arrived yesterday. I'm very happy with it. Still trying to figure out all the functions. How long did it take for you to work it all out? 😉


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

mpayne said:


> In large part through y'alls encouragement while I lurked, I pulled the trigger on my first ABC watch and it arrived yesterday. I'm very happy with it. Still trying to figure out all the functions. How long did it take for you to work it all out? 😉
> View attachment 15648081


Nice watch and I have had my protreks for a couple years and I have never bothered with all the functions mainly just the barometer for fun really. Have fun playing around with it and you will soon figure it all out 👍


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

mpayne said:


> In large part through y'alls encouragement while I lurked, I pulled the trigger on my first ABC watch and it arrived yesterday. I'm very happy with it. Still trying to figure out all the functions. How long did it take for you to work it all out?
> View attachment 15648081


Nice ProTrek!! There are some good tutorials on YouTube by a guy named Greg Anderson. If he has not reviewed that model he has reviewed a similar model. Gives pretty good explanation of functions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you Dxnnis and Wanderer for the tip on Greg Anderson's video. It was very helpful. I'm impressed with the accuracy of the prw-50's altimeter and barometer features. Also, the watch syncs with the radio time very easily. I have not tested the accuracies yet of the compass or the thermometer. They seem good so far. I really like the look of the watch and it's features. Unfortunately, the watch ran 109 seconds fast over the past 24 hours. I will return it if it continues like this. I've never had a new quartz watch run so out of true. Any ideas? Just a lemon?


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

109 seconds in a day is mega extreme


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

mpayne said:


> Also, the watch syncs with the radio time very easily..... Unfortunately, the watch ran 109 seconds fast over the past 24 hours.


Between syncs, it ran that fast? Or did you turn off the sync and then test it? Just curious. I have the PRW-50Y. *It's my favorite watch out of the bunch.* I've not ever turned off the sync, but at any given moment when I look at it, next to my other atomic watches, it's dead on.


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

It certainly has the potential to be my favorite as well, but that is after having synced it. I'm going to wait a few days before syncing again and see what it does. Oddly, the altimeter has also crept up 140 feet overnight. I'll monitor that as well. Sorry for taking over the thread. Please keep posting your pro treks.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

mpayne said:


> It certainly has the potential to be my favorite as well, but that is after having synced it. I'm going to wait a few days before syncing again and see what it does. Oddly, the altimeter has also crept up 140 feet overnight. I'll monitor that as well. Sorry for taking over the thread. Please keep posting your pro treks.


Making sure I understand. It's not automatically syncing every night? You synced it manually, and within a day, it ran 109 seconds fast?

The altimeter is basically a conversion of barometric pressure. It will "creep" all over the place as barometric pressure changes. If you're going on a climb and want to use the altimeter, you have to calibrate (zero) it out at the base elevation. And, even then, it will be an approximation of your altitude. It will still fluctuate if the barometric pressure changes. I would think of the altimeter reading as a "relative" altitude, not a precise altitude.


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

Yup. I don't have it set to automatically sync. The last time it synced was the day I got it in the mail, the afternoon of the 12th. As for the altimeter, I'm much less concerned about that. The barometric pressure here did drop overnight.


----------



## sinkdrain (Dec 30, 2017)

My prw-50 is dead on with my other mb6 watches. Don't forget that your phone's clock will not be accurate with atomic time if you happen to be using that as a baseline. My phone is off by almost a second. My mb6 watches are perfectly in sync with each other and the time.gov site. I love this watch!!


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello y'all. I made a foolish mistake but figured I'd post it just in case any others had the same experience. My prw-50 works fine. I just didn't realize that the radio time receiver is disabled when the barometric pressure change indicator is being measured. It's a fantastic watch. And the lume is actually pretty good as well.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

mpayne said:


> Hello y'all. I made a foolish mistake but figured I'd post it just in case any others had the same experience. My prw-50 works fine. I just didn't realize that the radio time receiver is disabled when the barometric pressure change indicator is being measured. It's a fantastic watch. And the lume is actually pretty good as well.


An easy mistake to make @mpayne ! Most Casio atomics will also fail to auto sync if they are in any mode except timekeeping or world time, if an alarm sounds during the reception attempt, or if a timer is running.

Have been digging my old PRW-S6100 lately. Appreciate the sapphire crystal and carbon fiber band, and has one of the loudest alarms of any of my Casios.


----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

This is mine we have a lot of history. Thinking about it (Which is pretty much all I can do currently) every continent, ocean and most seas maxing out at 6190m. 
This is actually the third one I have owned, being the only watch I have ever lost or had stolen. I hardly ever wear it these days, as other watches make it redundant. It's not going anywhere though.
















Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Graneworm said:


> This is mine we have a lot of history. Thinking about it (Which is pretty much all I can do currently) every continent, ocean and most seas maxing out at 6190m.
> This is actually the third one I have owned, being the only watch I have ever lost or had stolen. I hardly ever wear it these days, as other watches make it redundant. It's not going anywhere though.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool Pro Trek! Does the features still work just fine?


----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes still all OK touch wood, at one point the Compass went 180 out of wack and I had to calibrate it about a half dozen times and it suddenly went back to normal,


----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Posted this one the other day. Great legibility and design IMO. I also have the positive display.


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Love the Pro Trek family of watches. I’m thinking it might be one of my next purchases.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

WES51 said:


>


There's something i haven't seen in awhile the Blackberry phone! I had one to and it was awesome. Great Pro Trek to mate.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

D


Ryanjeepguy said:


> Just grabbed this today at Goodwill. I left it dirty to show what it looked like when I bought it. It cleaned up nice, just one very small scratch on the face.
> View attachment 14987757
> 
> View attachment 14987761


Did you haggle them down with the price? lol


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

nonconformulaic said:


> An easy mistake to make @mpayne ! Most Casio atomics will also fail to auto sync if they are in any mode except timekeeping or world time, if an alarm sounds during the reception attempt, or if a timer is running.
> 
> Have been digging my old PRW-S6100 lately. Appreciate the sapphire crystal and carbon fiber band, and has one of the loudest alarms of any of my Casios.
> 
> View attachment 15658637


Man, I was starting to think I was the only person on here with this model. Mine says hello.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

This one again, PRW3100, this time at dusk and sitting inside a car with tinted windows. Negative display still pretty visible. Love the large digits.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bear1845 said:


> This one again, PRW3100, this time at dusk and sitting inside a car with tinted windows. Negative display still pretty visible. Love the large digits.
> View attachment 15665942


Of my negative (traditional) LCDs, it's my favorite.








^^^ How cool is this photo?!? ^^^


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Recent addition of a PRW-3510 has made me content with my ProTrek collection.




























Though an analog PRX-7000 would be nice too...


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

FarmeR57 said:


> Recent addition of a PRW-3510 has made me content with my ProTrek collection.
> 
> View attachment 15668446
> 
> ...


Nice collection @FarmeR57! Personally I just REALLY wish Casio would have spec'd a sapphire crystal on the PRW-70. Would be close to perfect for me if they had...

Then again, maybe that's why they didn't!

Stay healthy!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

PRW-70yt-7jf on Barton canvas to match. I took the titanium bracelet off without ever adjusting it as these watches suit a casual strap.









Sent from my XQ-AU51 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

Man of Kent said:


> PRW-70yt-7jf on Barton canvas to match. I took the titanium bracelet off without ever adjusting it as these watches suit a casual strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only they had kept the sapphire crystal from the PRW-7000! Crossing my fingers for a limited release with sapphire sometime down the road. Love the size of the PRW-70, and wouldn't mind the price if it still had sapphire, but a very nice looking watch all the same.

Thanks for sharing @Man of Kent !


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

PRW-3000-9BDR today. Love the bright yellow, and the 3414 module is one of the best IMHO.

Stay healthy!


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

nonconformulaic said:


> Crossing my fingers for a limited release with sapphire sometime down the road.


The PRW-70yt-7jf does have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

nonconformulaic said:


> If only they had kept the sapphire crystal from the PRW-7000! Crossing my fingers for a limited release with sapphire sometime down the road. Love the size of the PRW-70, and wouldn't mind the price if it still had sapphire, but a very nice looking watch all the same.
> 
> Thanks for sharing @Man of Kent !


As noted in the last post, this one has sapphire. That's mainly why I bought it, plus 200m water resistant. The features I needed were tide info, plus barometer and sun up sun down times.
Excellent watch but the lume is very poor; thankfully the back light is UV so after a quick burst of that, the lume glows for 2 or 3 mins.

Sent from my XQ-AU51 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

FarmeR57 said:


> The PRW-70yt-7jf does have a sapphire crystal.





Man of Kent said:


> As noted in the last post, this one has sapphire. That's mainly why I bought it, plus 200m water resistant. The features I needed were tide info, plus barometer and sun up sun down times.
> Excellent watch but the lume is very poor; thankfully the back light is UV so after a quick burst of that, the lume glows for 2 or 3 mins.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AU51 using Tapatalk


Nice to know gents! Not sure how I missed that key detail, but I might have to start saving for one of these...

Unfortunately ALL Casio lume is hot garbage, but at least they give us decent back lights most of the time.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

ProTrek "tool" watch.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

G


mpayne said:


> Thank you Dxnnis and Wanderer for the tip on Greg Anderson's video. It was very helpful. I'm impressed with the accuracy of the prw-50's altimeter and barometer features. Also, the watch syncs with the radio time very easily. I have not tested the accuracies yet of the compass or the thermometer. They seem good so far. I really like the look of the watch and it's features. Unfortunately, the watch ran 109 seconds fast over the past 24 hours. I will return it if it continues like this. I've never had a new quartz watch run so out of true. Any ideas? Just a lemon?
> View attachment 15649369


Gregs Casio videos are awesome! I've learned a lot from them.


----------



## TakaP (Oct 30, 2020)

There's something about the vintages
PRT-40 & PAT-40


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

fcasoli said:


> PRW-3500T


I love this model very much. Here's mine.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there anyone here with a PRW-60 and a GA-2100 that wants to take a side by side shot for me perhaps?

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WanderingFool (May 7, 2020)

PRG-270









PRW-3510


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

hidden by leaves said:


> Just my old school PAG 40. Still the best digital display I've ever seen for clarity and simplicity. Someday I still want to find a PAW 1500T as well...


I have the same watch. I got mine brand new for $79 to $89 back in 2000. 
Here's a picture of mine.








I also own the PRW1500T that you like. Here's a picture of my PRW1500T.


















malJohann said:


> Pro Trek PRW-3510FC-1 on the right, in my mind superceded by the Rangebeast on the left.


Does your PRW3510C-1 have the cloudy/haze problem from the solar panel giving off gas causing the underneath of the crystal to look cloudy and have a film of haze on it like I had with mine. It looks like this.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

TakaP said:


> There's something about the vintages
> PRT-40 & PAT-40


Beautiful.


----------



## pauln-peaks-Island (Feb 23, 2021)

huwp said:


> Does anyone have a PRW-70 yet? I'm very tempted but trying to choose between the white and the grey-green models, and there is a paucity of real world pics to help the choice
> 
> Pics, because pics


I own one ( from sakura watches) - I have the black version and it's a gorgeous watch and interestingly the compass function is better than that on the mudmaster because the PRW-70 corrects for leveling era where as the mud master does not. 
The strap is very comfortable and it's generally a wonderful watch!


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## spaceminions (Mar 20, 2021)

PRW-50YT, quite nice although I still want a resin strap instead. It comes with metal, but I am sticking with leather for comfort until then.


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Casio PRW2500T-7...awesome watch, particularly if you live near the ocean. Great/informative info right on the 'home' page. It took quite awhile for me to find a 'good deal' on one.










Boss


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

PRX-8000T-7AJF


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Just got this one in today. The PRW-50FC-1ER with sapphire crystal and a combi-bracelet. Liking it a lot so far.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

spaceminions said:


> PRW-50YT, quite nice although I still want a resin strap instead. It comes with metal, but I am sticking with leather for comfort until then.


I like the red accents. If they made that with a positive digital display.... I'd be very tempted. In the mean time, my PRW-50Y-1ACR is one of my favorites.


----------



## spaceminions (Mar 20, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> I like the red accents. If they made that with a positive digital display.... I'd be very tempted. In the mean time, my PRW-50Y-1ACR is one of my favorites.


So far, I've found that the viewing angle of this display is still much better than others I've had, although I imagine I could see somewhat better in some light and angle combinations with positive. On the other hand it's pretty decent and in true darkness I'd much rather glowing digits on a dark background, so hey.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

spaceminions said:


> So far, I've found that the viewing angle of this display is still much better than others I've had, although I imagine I could see somewhat better in some light and angle combinations with positive. On the other hand it's pretty decent and in true darkness I'd much rather glowing digits on a dark background, so hey.


Yeah... I've had my go with negative displays. I've got a few. I do like the esthetics, of course. But, my aging eyes and my penchant for practicality has me eschewing negative displays from this point forward.

The ONLY exception I MIGHT make in the future is for a Mudmaster... if I ever decide to pull that trigger. I really wish they made a version of the GWG-1000 with a positive display. If they did, I'd already have one. But, the negative display has discouraged me.


----------



## spaceminions (Mar 20, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> Yeah... I've had my go with negative displays. I've got a few. I do like the esthetics, of course. But, my aging eyes and my penchant for practicality has me eschewing negative displays from this point forward.
> 
> The ONLY exception I MIGHT make in the future is for a Mudmaster... if I ever decide to pull that trigger. I really wish they made a version of the GWG-1000 with a positive display. If they did, I'd already have one. But, the negative display has discouraged me.


Well, there's the analog display for at-a-glance. Otherwise, with my eyes, it's more going to be the size of the text than the light-vs-dark. But I get you, and I admit in some situations it's not as easy to read as it could be. Still, otherwise it's nice - to my mind, just about the most functional analog-face watch that's not too large to wear. I think it might also not work for everyone for another reason - in darkness, the negative is good - but the digital light is dim enough that there could be a middle range of light where it's harder to see. And the uv illuminator does illuminate the 6 much brighter than any of the others unfortunately, which bugs me a little. However because the digital is lit by a dim red I can leave on the auto-illuminate because it won't bother me in the dark by having a glaringly bright screen.


----------



## sinkdrain (Dec 30, 2017)

I put a rubber link combi bracelet on my PRW-50 and really like it!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

sinkdrain said:


> I put a rubber link combi bracelet on my PRW-50 and really like it!


Got a reference number or source for that bracelet?


----------



## sinkdrain (Dec 30, 2017)

Racer88 said:


> Got a reference number or source for that bracelet?


I got it from Amazon: 23mm Black Polyurethane Rubber Link Bracelet Watch Band Luminox 3050 3950 Navy Seal

It's very comfortable. They have a silver clasp and a black clasp. I got the black clasp and it looks great.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Bscully121 (Jan 9, 2019)

Vost said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 15105763
> 
> ...


What model is this


----------



## Bscully121 (Jan 9, 2019)

JarenCarter said:


> Count me in. Joined the club about a month back.
> View attachment 15362214


What model


----------



## Bscully121 (Jan 9, 2019)

Prg600









Also, does anyone know the main differences between the prg600 and the prw70 or prw6600?


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

PRW 6600 is solar and has mulitband6 atomic time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bscully121 (Jan 9, 2019)

Would be interested in buying a prw6600(blue) or prw70 if anyone is looking to sell one


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This PRG270 is my only Pro Trek for now:










It's been my faithful companion for 7 years.
I got it while on holiday in the Philippines.
I was planning a trip to a remote area where I was going to hike jungle trails, go diving, zip-lining, kayaking and all sorts of other tomfoolery that a man approaching middle age shouldn't attempt.

I needed something tough and with outdoors features, so I started to research Pro Treks. The PRG ticked all the boxes.

The altimeter and compass came in handy when I got lost up a mountain, to give one example, and the low pressure alarm alerted me to an incoming storm on another occasion.

Back home, I was renovating an old house some years ago and managed to splash paint stripper on the crystal, so that had to be replaced. But up until then it hadn't a mark on it, which is incredible.
Now it's as good as new again. I still use it regularly, mostly at the gym or if I have to work at night . The auto backlight and uncluttered display are great in the dark. And I like the fact that I can use the stopwatch and still know what time it is.

I've also got this incoming, hope it'll prove to be as tough as its sibling (not my picture):


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Bscully121 said:


> What model


PRW-6600YB-3JF


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just landed.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I think this is the first video of the new mid sized PRG-30


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRW-30YT-1JF,
very nice version JDM with a poor red backlight but readable anyway


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

size comparison with PRW-3510Y-8ER


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Size comparison: AE-1500 with PRW-3100.










The photo makes them look close in size, but in real life the AE-1500 is noticeably bigger.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRG-240-1JF


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRW-6800Y-1JF


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tiribos said:


> PRW-6800Y-1JF
> View attachment 16193074
> View attachment 16193069
> 
> ...


Wow! This watch certainly looks the business. Does the bezel rotate?

Edit: forgot to thank you for sharing your photos of this new model


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Miklos86 said:


> Wow! This watch certainly looks the business. Does the bezel rotate?
> 
> Edit: forgot to thank you for sharing your photos of this new model


And could we get a well-lit photo of the dial? The one that's face-on is in a shadow.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Miklos86 said:


> Wow! This watch certainly looks the business. Does the bezel rotate?
> 
> Edit: forgot to thank you for sharing your photos of this new model


Thank you Miklos ! Yes bezel rotate in 2 directions.




caribiner23 said:


> And could we get a well-lit photo of the dial? The one that's face-on is in a shadow.


















PRW-6000YB-3ER / PRW-6800Y-1JF / PRW-60YBM-1

Also unboxing :
(1) Pro Trek PRW-6800 with Rotating Bezel and Tapered Lugs | Page 2 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tiribos said:


> Thank you Miklos ! Yes bezel rotate in 2 directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

PRX-7000 Manaslu in da houuuuse. Quite possibly the most impractical ABC watch ever made, but it sure is purdy to look at.


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

...and PRX-*8*000MT says "hello". 040/300... 





































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## sinkdrain (Dec 30, 2017)

A Prw-50 on a composite bracelet from the prw-50fc. I think the bracelet looks great on the regular prw-50 with more presence from the steel lugs, orange second hand, and high contrast dial. The bracelet is so comfortable!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like that with the bracelet. Do you own both or buy this separately? Source? 
Also, I noticed the bracelet version states sapphire with AR, the other listings of the climbing series are unclear about that. I was hoping the "nature" release would but it seems maybe not.


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

I daily wear my PRW-50T so I'm loving this thread. I'm hoping for many new PRO-TREK's to be released this year!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

harald-hans said:


>


Man, you always have the most spectacular Proteks and Oceani.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Miklos86 said:


> Man, you always have the most spectacular Proteks and Oceani.


Thank you ... 

It´s all about the details ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16498365



At first I thought this was a Sea Pathfinder. Which model is this?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Rocat said:


> At first I thought this was a Sea Pathfinder. Which model is this?


PRS or PAS201. I will check it tonight. It's still on the window since i put new accumulator.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

PAS 201


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ah! Memory lane for me. I only have a PRG-240 now. 

I had a few more but no pictures. A PRW3100-1 and a PRW-3100-YB-1 and a PRW-1100

The PRG80/PRW-1100 was the most comfortable on my wrist even though it was huge. That is another I wish they would bring back.



















This PAW-1500 was my favorite looking Pathfinder.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## RJM (Oct 4, 2008)

290 feet below sea level.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

I was looking to get the Black version for about $370. I checked Amazon and they had this Blue for $190. I was sold. In person I like the Blue much








more than the photos on line.


----------



## Moonbiter (Oct 6, 2021)

JERSTERCA said:


> I was looking to get the Black version for about $370. I checked Amazon and they had this Blue for $190. I was sold. In person I like the Blue much
> View attachment 16566572
> 
> more than the photos on line.


Awesome deal! I have a PRW-50YT incoming from Japan, will try to post when it arrives.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New Nature series model PRW-51NJ


----------



## Moonbiter (Oct 6, 2021)

parsig9 said:


> New Nature series model PRW-51NJ-1JR
> View attachment 16684381


Lovely! I have its PRW-50YT cousin .


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I might have to find that bracelet for mine.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> I might have to find that bracelet for mine.


The bracelet is indeed comfy.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

PRW-2500. A recent pick up after looking at them for years. I like the way that the screen displays so much information at a glance.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JohnM67 said:


> PRW-2500. A recent pick up after looking at them for years. I like the way that the screen displays so much information at a glance.
> 
> View attachment 16687299


The nice thing about this watch with its strap setup is that it can take standard NATO straps with no modification. I believe 24mm can slide in there. Definitely a 22mm.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The nice thing about this watch with its strap setup is that it can take standard NATO straps with no modification. I believe 24mm can slide in there. Definitely a 22mm.


Good to know, thank you. Although the OEM strap is very comfortable so I'll leave it on, for the time being anyway. It feels more rubbery than resin.

I wish I could say the same for my PRG-270. The strap on that is stiff and starts to bug me after a couple of hours. That's the only negative on an otherwise great watch.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JohnM67 said:


> Good to know, thank you. Although the OEM strap is very comfortable so I'll leave it on, for the time being anyway. It feels more rubbery than resin.
> 
> I wish I could say the same for my PRG-270. The strap on that is stiff and starts to bug me after a couple of hours. That's the only negative on an otherwise great watch.



In regards to your PRG-270, you can do this strap swap. I wore mine like this for over two years. The center piece is 18mm which matches the inside lug width. It wore very comfortable this way.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

complexcarbs said:


> View attachment 16734606


Oh back when it was nice and new....scratches look like actual scars since it shows the natural titanium underneath the black coating. Slammed into sinks, counter-tops, rocks, concrete pools...holds up pretty well considering.

Florida springs and beaches do some damage but it's holding up. That's what I get for going to ROCK SPRINGS all winter....

Photos below are as of today, not 8 months ago.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

complexcarbs said:


> Oh back when it was nice and new....scratches look like actual scars since it shows the natural titanium underneath the black coating. Slammed into sinks, counter-tops, rocks, concrete pools...holds up pretty well considering.
> 
> Florida springs and beaches do some damage but it's holding up. That's what I get for going to ROCK SPRINGS all winter....
> 
> ...


These and G’s are meant to be worn hard. Well done.


----------



## Moonbiter (Oct 6, 2021)

complexcarbs said:


> Oh back when it was nice and new....scratches look like actual scars since it shows the natural titanium underneath the black coating. Slammed into sinks, counter-tops, rocks, concrete pools...holds up pretty well considering.
> 
> Florida springs and beaches do some damage but it's holding up. That's what I get for going to ROCK SPRINGS all winter....
> 
> ...


I have its PRW-50YT cousin. Awesome watches.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Very happy with it. G-Shock resin in the Florida weather just doesn't hold up.


----------



## lturner241 (7 mo ago)

My only Pro Trek


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

JERSTERCA said:


> I was looking to get the Black version for about $370. I checked Amazon and they had this Blue for $190. I was sold. In person I like the Blue much
> View attachment 16566572
> 
> more than the photos on line.


What model is that? Is it still at that price?


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

The ones I wear the most these days:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Ralphee said:


> The ones I wear the most these days:
> View attachment 16762465
> 
> View attachment 16762468


What's the top one?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks cool. I never knew Casio made a green 3510. I had to look it up on Pacparts to make sure it was legit. To my surprise it was made back in 2016. I do not think I have ever seen this one posted on WUS----ever.





lturner241 said:


> My only Pro Trek
> View attachment 16751288


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

complexcarbs said:


> What's the top one?


PRW-61, Casio‘s first foray into sustainable materials. Case and band are largely made out of biomass plastics. As usual, available in various colorways, too…


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

PRW-31









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lturner241 (7 mo ago)

Rocat said:


> That looks cool. I never knew Casio made a green 3510. I had to look it up on Pacparts to make sure it was legit. To my surprise it was made back in 2016. I do not think I have ever seen this one posted on WUS----ever.


It was a limited edition made for a company called Hunting World. As someone who disagrees with any form of sport hunting I was unsure of whether or not to buy it, but the company does appear to have a focus on conservation etc. The cool thing on the watch is the backlight brings up the company Elephant logo.


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gotta say, there's alot to like about the PRW2500... 

Sure, the Fenix has lots of whiz bang functions, and I wear that one a lot. The Marathon JSAR is totally 'legit' as a tool diver (Marathon SAR series are the best quartz tool dive watches for the $$ on the market IMHO), and I wear that one a lot too.

But as I live near salt water, just the 'at-a-glance' info on the 2500 is tough to beat. Don't have to push buttons or scroll through menus...tide, baro trending, moon phase, spot on time, easy to read, light weight, solar, and just has the tough 'industrial' look. 

It still finds its way onto the wrist with some regularity, for good reason


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Having multiple functions visible at once is pretty cool - are you able to custom set and rotate which functions appear by default on the face? Or is it preset? Reason I ask is that a lot of those would be very useful but I would probably be fine (while trekking) without the day displayed and maybe something else more useful


----------



## AlexOr (9 mo ago)

My PRW-61Y, got it two month ago and wearing almost every day/night. Very light and comfy


----------



## grpz (Dec 16, 2013)

PRW-30 with the original strap ditched and Zuludiver NATO mounted.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PRW-6000SC-7


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ralphee said:


> The ones I wear the most these days:
> View attachment 16762468


What is the model nuber of the 2nd one?


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is the model nuber of the 2nd one?


PRW-6600YB-3, with aftermarket band.


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> View attachment 17033556


Now this is legible! The numerals are lumed, right?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Now this is legible! The numerals are lumed, right?


Yes they sure are! Rotten photo though. It’s been so dark lately.


----------

